# looking for a buddy



## Kimmytara

hi, im 5 weeks pregnant, due june 15. would anyone like to be my buddy?


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'll be your buddy. Depending on where I look I'm either told I'm due 14/15th June so we're very close! Have you been to the doctor or midwife yet?


----------



## Kimmytara

hey, nice to meet you. no havent seen anyone yet..........this is my second pregnany, i lost my first baby at ten weeks. so i am hoping that this baby stays with me the whole 9 months. im excited but nervous. have decided not to get an early reassurance scan, well my partner decided for me. grrrrrr! lol but so far im feeling good. no morniing sickness yet, didnt get it at all with my last preganancy.......peeing alot, some tummy pain also and lots of cm...other than that im feeling fine. what about you.?


----------



## trinity_enigm

Little bit of nausea but not actually sick yet. A bit of cramping and some bad wind (sorry tmi). Had to do a pregnancy test at the weekend because I feel like I've hardly any symptoms plus I love seeing those two lines :)
This is my first pregnancy so all a bit new to me. Have my first appointment with my midwife next week but think its lots of form filling so won't find much out.


----------



## amaryllis

I'm due about then, too. Room for a third in this party?


----------



## trinity_enigm

I'm sure we could fit you in:) How are you feeling?


----------



## Kimmytara

amaryllis said:


> I'm due about then, too. Room for a third in this party?

welcome, is this ur first.?


----------



## laurenxs

How about a 4th? Lol I'm couple of days behind you due around the 19th xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Can i join too? I just got my bfp on Saturday and I took one of those advanced tests where it estimates how far along you are and it said 4-5 weeks for me. The first day of my last period was June 25 (when i went off bc) so things are a little screwy for me. I actually had an apt to see my dr on Wednesday about prescribing provera but i don't need that anymore :) This is my first so dh and I are very nervous and excited.


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie2255 said:


> Can i join too? I just got my bfp on Saturday and I took one of those advanced tests where it estimates how far along you are and it said 4-5 weeks for me. The first day of my last period was June 25 (when i went off bc) so things are a little screwy for me. I actually had an apt to see my dr on Wednesday about prescribing provera but i don't need that anymore :) This is my first so dh and I are very nervous and excited.

Congratulations on you bfp! Was it a clearblur digi u used? I think we all r nervous and excited at this stage lol, any symptoms yet? Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

yeah i used the clearblue digital advanced one (well i took both in the package lol) I've been trying to convince myself that the belly ache/nauseous feeling is in my head but i couldn't ignore the fact that i would have given my right arm for a taco from taco bell this morning at 9:30, haha and i hate taco bell! 

I'll probably still go to the doctor appointment on Wednesday to make sure everything is ok considering i never really had a period after going off bc 4 months ago. :/ 

How about you? Do you have an symptoms yet? Congrats to everyone too by the way :happydance:


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah so you will hopefully be about the same as me (mine said 2-3 since conception) so works out 4-5 but as my periods were as regular as clockwork I can pretty much say for sure I'm 4+4weeks, erm they seem to be getting stronger as the days go on I'm so tired come 1pm lol which is unlike me, slightly feeling sick, bloating massively (ud think I was 4 month) and boobs are getting quite uncomfortable now, and a massive urge for friend mushrooms and onions lol.
Mind I'm not complaining! The more symptoms I get the better ill feel that this pregnancy is going to happen.
Yeah I think i would keep your dr appt, I've never missed a period so have no idea what they will say mind, can't see it making a difference :) 
Is this your first pregnancy? Xxx


----------



## sillysocks

Hi ladies,

Congrats on all your BFP's, hoping I can join you?

Got a BFP this morning I am in shock, it was supposed to be my first ivf appointment today and just tested because I knew they would ask me.

Cautially excited at the moment, after 4 years of ttc and 1 mmc really hoping everything is going to fine.


----------



## Jamie2255

Yeah mine said 2-3. I finally got through and she said that they normally don't see patients until 10 weeks but it was up to me. I kept it because i don't know if i could wait 5 more weeks lol. I don't think there's anything he can really tell me that i don't already know but i guess i just want reassurance. I wonder if he will be able to give me a due date or if i'll have to wait until the first ultrasound? haha yeah i'm nervous about REALLY feeling sick but then again i may enjoy the reassurance that something is going on in there. I've been extra tired too but i just blame that on that i haven't been sleeping very well either. 

Yes this is my first, is it your first?


----------



## Jamie2255

oh, i also wanted to ask everyone who all they're telling. I guess i'm just paranoid, the more people i tell, the more people i have to explain if something bad happens but i just want to yell it from the roof top! haha (jk)


----------



## laurenxs

He might give u an indication to when your due, but as u haven't had a period for so Lon the might want to do some tests I think? Not 100% Sure but I should think they would.
No I've had 3 miscarriages and I have a 3 year old daughter and I already know I'm going for an early scan in the next 2 weeks because of my history with mc so I'm quite glad I don't have to wait too long to know if everything's ok
So far we have only told my mam and my boss (as she knows we were trying and we r very close) other than that we have decided to keep it to ourselves for now although like u I wanna tell the whole world! Haha but like u said it's less people to tell if something does go wrong (hopefully not) xxx


----------



## laurenxs

sillysocks said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congrats on all your BFP's, hoping I can join you?
> 
> Got a BFP this morning I am in shock, it was supposed to be my first ivf appointment today and just tested because I knew they would ask me.
> 
> Cautially excited at the moment, after 4 years of ttc and 1 mmc really hoping everything is going to fine.

Hi and congratulations! Wow how strange for this to happen now! 
Sounds like quite a few of us are 'cautiously excited'
Do you have any idea how far along you r?
And wishing u a h&h 9months xx


----------



## saraaa

Room for 1 more?! :) I'm about 5/6 weeks from my sig I'm due June 10th not exactly sure when I'm due because I had an odd period after my miscarriage... Got a 1-2 on a cb digi 10 days ago then a 2-3 last Wednesday, my period was due on Saturday, gonna do my last cb digi tomorrow and see if it changes again :)


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> Room for 1 more?! :) I'm about 5/6 weeks from my sig I'm due June 10th not exactly sure when I'm due because I had an odd period after my miscarriage... Got a 1-2 on a cb digi 10 days ago then a 2-3 last Wednesday, my period was due on Saturday, gonna do my last cb digi tomorrow and see if it changes again :)

Definitely the more the merrier lol, yeah I got 2-3 Friday gonna do another one this Friday and see if it's changed, apparently I've read the indicators aren't that good depends on how diluted ur wee is etc but I just want to see that 3+ lol xx


----------



## saraaa

laurenxs said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Room for 1 more?! :) I'm about 5/6 weeks from my sig I'm due June 10th not exactly sure when I'm due because I had an odd period after my miscarriage... Got a 1-2 on a cb digi 10 days ago then a 2-3 last Wednesday, my period was due on Saturday, gonna do my last cb digi tomorrow and see if it changes again :)
> 
> Definitely the more the merrier lol, yeah I got 2-3 Friday gonna do another one this Friday and see if it's changed, apparently I've read the indicators aren't that good depends on how diluted ur wee is etc but I just want to see that 3+ lol xxClick to expand...

Haha! If I could afford it I'd do one everyday to see exactly when it changes lol. Bought 3 packs of £1 for 2 tests from asda when I found out and did them every other day to see it progress lol :)


----------



## saraaa

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurenxs

Lol Saraa the crazy things us pregnant women do! U feeling
Ok? Xx


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> :)

Lol lots of tests :thumbup: good progressions aswell wish id of thought of that haha. Xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm ok! If I wake up before 9 I seem to get morning sickness like a hangover feeling lol, if I'm awake after 9 I'm fine! Got a bit worried last night got a weird feeling like in my uterus area like the feeling before a period cramp cramps properly if you get what I mean, and I felt sick really low down... Must just have been stretching because I have only felt it once this evening when laying down. You?


----------



## laurenxs

Getting worse as the days go on lol, had cramps since I found out (no where like AF pains) but still got me kinda worrried although I now it's normal if that makes any sense lol, bloating is terrible already look 4 month gone (according to oh) haha and he reckons my boobs have got bigger but I don't think they have just a bit tender other than being tired all the time I'm feeling fine lol, kinda have to with a demanding 3 year old, do u have any children already? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha apparently mine are more like water balloons... Lol! I do too! Been taking a photo each day to try and see a difference as time goes on :) woke up with a weird stabbing pain in my boob the other morning when I looked in the mirror I'd grown a vein right across it, got the same one on the other side this morning so I'm expecting a new vein in the morning lol. Nope no other children apart from my OH haha, I have a zoo of pets tho, luckily they're all very gentle!


----------



## laurenxs

Lol I've not looked for veins mind I have really little boobs to start with so I'm looking forward to them getting bigger haha I loved it when preg with my daughter shame they went back to normal :( haha
Yeah my oh is a bit of a child too lol suppose that's why I love him :p
Have you been together long? We've been together 5 and a half years, get engaged may 27th this year (my birthday) and we just booked our wedding 2 weeks ago before I knew we were expecting again, thankfully baby is due June 2014 and we r getting married June 3025 so will have a full year to get my body back lol xx


----------



## saraaa

My OH noticed it before me! He said it looked like a had a bruise when I looked closer I could see it was a vein. We've only been together 9 months! I just knew he was the one :) we got engaged 3 months ago moved in together properly 5 months ago. June 3025 hey? That's a long time away ;) lol!! Also I'm 23 and he's 25 :)


----------



## laurenxs

Lol ahh sounds perfect 
u in the uk? Haha damn phone 2015 that was meant to be if u didn't guess :p 
I'm 23 he's 27 so same age! Lol u got any appts sorted yet? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Not yet! Not really sure when to call the docs this time, I don't think it will make any difference to them because I've only had one miscarriage so it'll probably be 10 weeks again, just don't want to have to call them again and say don't worry about the appointment this time :/ if go by my last period I'm 4+6 but I had a 3 day period 3 weeks after my miscarriage and got a pretty positive pregnancy test 9 days before this period was due so I'm not sure... I just added the extra week because of how positive the test was lol. Have you?


----------



## Kimmytara

welcome


----------



## laurenxs

I know how u feel about that, yeah just this morning I've had a phone call off epac and I've got an early scan next Thursday so now I'm well and truly scared lol, woke up feeling like a ton of bricks mind so that's a good thing I suppose lol,,l wish I was a lady of leisure sometimes and didn't have to go to work haha wishful thinking as my daughter says I have to get pennies for Christmas lol yeah so maybe that 3 day was actually ur period? Which will make u further along than u think, do u get scanned at 10weeks? Or jus booking appt? Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Ah good luck! It's just a booking appt the scan would be at 12ish weeks. Went to do my last clear blue digi this morning and the bloody thing was a faulty one!!! Dipped it and nothing happened :( lol I complained and will hopefully get a replacement but I've wasted my fmu now lol. Wish I didn't have to work as well lol getting up at half 6 when you're pregnant and groggy isn't nice! Sooo glad I've got this week off :)


----------



## laurenxs

Aw noo I hate it when that happens I've had a few dodgey ones in previous pregnancy sand there not cheap either! Yeah that's what my normal midwife ones would be but booking at 8 weeks not 10 ill still have that appt after the scan I think.
Oh don't so half 6 in the morning lol Alisha (my daughter) doesn't get up til at least half 7 so I'm usually up at 7 that's early enough! Wish I had a week off, I'm a hairdresser so stood up all day kinda takes it's toll xxx


----------



## saraaa

Ah cool :) I work in a horrible messy clothes shop, hate it lol constant bending, lifting and tidying up I'm shattered by the time I get home! Normally fall asleep on the sofa about 9 lol. OH disappeared earlier turned out he'd gone to the chemist and got me another cb digi lol nervous to do it incase it's gone down to 1-2 or not pregnant argh.


----------



## Jamie2255

oh man, so last night i was feeling crummy anyway and i bent down to feed the dog stood up and KNOCKED my head on the cabinet above the dog cage! man oh man did that hurt! haha i'm such a clutz anyway :dohh:, i'm def going to have to learn how to take it easy. I had to style my hair this morning to cover up the scratch on my scalp! lol i can laugh now but man last night it wasn't so funny. 

I'm pretty nervous about my appointment tomorrow with the doctor, i hope all goes well. It's so soon though so i'm not sure if there's anything he can tell me that i don't already know.


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> Ah cool :) I work in a horrible messy clothes shop, hate it lol constant bending, lifting and tidying up I'm shattered by the time I get home! Normally fall asleep on the sofa about 9 lol. OH disappeared earlier turned out he'd gone to the chemist and got me another cb digi lol nervous to do it incase it's gone down to 1-2 or not pregnant argh.

Ahh no, hopefully when ur employer knows about your pregnancy they can give u easier jobs to do! My boss is lovely and very understanding she already knows cos she knows we were trying and about my history so she keeps telling me to take it easy, aww try not to worry Hun let me know when you've done it I'm sure it will still say 2-3 or better 3+ that was very nice of ur oh mine wouldn't think of doing that lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie2255 said:


> oh man, so last night i was feeling crummy anyway and i bent down to feed the dog stood up and KNOCKED my head on the cabinet above the dog cage! man oh man did that hurt! haha i'm such a clutz anyway :dohh:, i'm def going to have to learn how to take it easy. I had to style my hair this morning to cover up the scratch on my scalp! lol i can laugh now but man last night it wasn't so funny.
> 
> I'm pretty nervous about my appointment tomorrow with the doctor, i hope all goes well. It's so soon though so i'm not sure if there's anything he can tell me that i don't already know.

Ohh sounds painful! Scratched your scalp aswell bet that's sore! 

It's always nerverackin your first appointments, not sure whether he will be able to tell u much but he might walk u through the process etc, probably blood tests with u not having AF for so long? I hope everything goes ok for u yhough, maybe maybe note down a few questions to ask doc? Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Did it!! 3+ :):) my period was only due Saturday as well! So excited to see how far I actually am when I get my dating scan, either that or it's twins... Lol! My fiancé is my manager lol :) not telling anyone at work until I'm 13 weeks this time and I have to have a risk assessment done, which will be by my oh anyway lol, last time I told 1 manager who told the store manager who told a girl on my department... And then the whole shop knew!! She told them while I was on a week off and when I came back I had already miscarried, I went mental at the store manager when I came back to work!! She moaned the other day about no one telling her anything, and she wonders why?!


----------



## Jamie2255

laurenxs said:


> Jamie2255 said:
> 
> 
> oh man, so last night i was feeling crummy anyway and i bent down to feed the dog stood up and KNOCKED my head on the cabinet above the dog cage! man oh man did that hurt! haha i'm such a clutz anyway :dohh:, i'm def going to have to learn how to take it easy. I had to style my hair this morning to cover up the scratch on my scalp! lol i can laugh now but man last night it wasn't so funny.
> 
> I'm pretty nervous about my appointment tomorrow with the doctor, i hope all goes well. It's so soon though so i'm not sure if there's anything he can tell me that i don't already know.
> 
> Ohh sounds painful! Scratched your scalp aswell bet that's sore!
> 
> It's always nerverackin your first appointments, not sure whether he will be able to tell u much but he might walk u through the process etc, probably blood tests with u not having AF for so long? I hope everything goes ok for u yhough, maybe maybe note down a few questions to ask doc? XxxClick to expand...

Yeah i'm anxious to talk to him, my doctor is super nice but for some reason his nurses have been being a big pain in the butt lately. Every time i called when i didn't have a period they almost seemed annoyed with me and kept telling me to wait. My doctor is just a family doctor though, he's not specifically an OB but he delivered me and has been my doctor since birth so i'm really comfortable with him. 

Anyone else set up their first appointment yet?


----------



## saraaa

Not yet! Will be phoning this week :) still have all my paper work filled I'm from last time so atleast I haven't got to do that all again to take to the midwifes appt lol :)


----------



## Jamie2255

saraaa said:


> Did it!! 3+ :):) my period was only due Saturday as well! So excited to see how far I actually am when I get my dating scan, either that or it's twins... Lol! My fiancé is my manager lol :) not telling anyone at work until I'm 13 weeks this time and I have to have a risk assessment done, which will be by my oh anyway lol, last time I told 1 manager who told the store manager who told a girl on my department... And then the whole shop knew!! She told them while I was on a week off and when I came back I had already miscarried, I went mental at the store manager when I came back to work!! She moaned the other day about no one telling her anything, and she wonders why?!

yayy!!! congrats! Gosh that'd be awful to come back to work to that... i would go ballistic. We're not telling really anyone either. We told a couple close friends and our parents but that's it. The 2 friends that we told, if they told anyone it really wouldn't matter anyway so that's why we chose those friends to tell. It's so hard not to run and tell everyone :)


----------



## saraaa

I've told my mum and my nan and a couple of friends that already have kids/ are pregnant so I have someone to ask advice lol. My oh hasn't told his family yet he's waiting till 13 weeks! Don't know how he does it, I'm terrible I want to tell everyone as well haha


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie I would ignore the nurses Atleast ur comfortable with ur doctor and he will
Know your history most doctors now don't even bother to look at your notes xx

Sara that's fantastic news! Got a funny feeling u may be further than u think! Lol xx

We have told my mam, sister and my boss none of my ohs family know we said if everything goes ok next Thursday we will tell close friends and family

Just my scan scheduled so far so fingers crossed
For that! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

And Sara about your pregnancy before I'm not surprised u went mad with the girl I'd of been livid!! Ha yeah I bet she doesn't know nothing about any one now xx


----------



## saraaa

My cousin speaks to me every day and she keeps telling me this is my month... Little does she know! Haha ;) it's hard to get around things at work with people around, normally I lug heavy boxes when I'm filling up now I sort of have to drag them lol, think our risk assessment says you can carry a maximum of 10/11kg


----------



## laurenxs

Lol yeah I'm the same seems more people have asked the last week than the last 6 months lol, glad I don't have to lift heavy stuff I don't think I'd cope lol thankfully the chemicals we use are safe to inhale etc just smell quite strong sometimes ahh well last day tomorrow then off for 2 days :) can't wait.
So u said ur engaged, any plans for getting married yet? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Yeh the first day I did carry boxes around I had horrible cramps all evening! Think that told me to calm down abit and not over do it. Erm I've always said I'd love to run away to Vegas and get married lol! Wish there was something like that here lol


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah definitely don't over do it Hun :) 

Haha I know right? No planning and would cost a whole lot less ! I'm pricing things up now I feel sick looking at the price of some things lol! 

U having a nice week off so far? Xx


----------



## saraaa

I know! I looked at a nice place near me that's a old barn sort of place that's a bar aswell on the waterfront, absolutely love it but I think it's extortionate... They even have a wedding suite. I've thought about just a quicky at the registry office for £150 and a bit party after, lol. Yeah loving it so far! Got showered about 12 and got straight back into my pjs lol :D gonna ring my docs in the morning and say I think I'm between 5 and 6 weeks, and explain to the midwife when she calls me back later on :)


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah we thought about a registry office too but it's still 350+ here! Our venues beautiful called 'Preston hall' and didn't cost us much more than the registry office would! 
Ah lucky u! Lol wish I could have a nice pj day don't think I'd look too good doing the school run in my pjs haha.
Yeah just explain to them ur situation they will
Know what to do for the best :) xx


----------



## saraaa

Ah wow! That's expensive lol. There was somewhere in New York I saw on man v. food the other day that you could get a quicky wedding in a donut shop! How cool... Haha. I wouldn't dare drop my kids off in my pjs lol! Maybe a onesie if it was fancy dress day for them, lol!


----------



## laurenxs

Lol nahh pjs are strictly for house only :p aha best not tell my oh about that donut shop hell have me on a flight to New York! 
Have y for anything planned for ur week off work or just relaxing xx


----------



## saraaa

Think I've gone in my car in my pjs haha but haven't got out of it lol. Not really! My cars about dead at the minute :( so can't really drive it, it's getting fixed next weds :) just gonna chill out at home with my zoo and sit down while I have the chance haha, got anything planned for your time off??


----------



## laurenxs

Aww nightmare when ur cars broke Is be lost without mine! No not really it's y weekend in a sense cos I work Saturday and Sundays so probably just housework shopping etc boring stuff lol, Alisha's school is shut tomorrow though so think we will have a lazy morning :) 

Have u rang ur drs ? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha I only got dressed at 12! I'm in maternity jeans already cuz none of my jeans fit and they're still wet from the wash so I'm back in my pj bottoms again lol. Not yet :/ don't know why I keep putting it off :/ ill deffo do it tomorrow!! Lol. How are you feeling today??


----------



## amaryllis

Kimmytara said:


> amaryllis said:
> 
> 
> I'm due about then, too. Room for a third in this party?
> 
> welcome, is this ur first.?Click to expand...

Yes. I've waited all my life to have a baby, and I was terrified I'd never get around to having one. I was waiting for financial security first, but God had different ideas, it seems! I feel very blessed, though! Even if it doesn't work out, just sitting here, being pregnant, the mental processes and that indescribable feeling of it all, it's very life-changing.


----------



## amaryllis

I'm having another doctor's appointment in two weeks, a long one, so I can start things off, getting scans done and so forth, organising who I will see during my pregnancy, care plans, etc. 

My GP is super sweet and very eccentric, and I sometimes see her on my afternoon walks around a nearby lake. There's the doctor/patient divide, still, but we're pretty friendly and when I showed her the pregnancy test being all heavily positive, she let out a cry of joy and was so happy for me, as happy as any of my sisters were, it was so sweet! I really feel like I'm in the care of someone who cares about me not just as a patient but a human being, and that's so important.

My only hiccup so far is my antidepressants. I suffer from clinical depression and Generalised Anxiety Disorder, so I'm on fluoxetine and amitryptiline. It's the lowest doses you can get, but she said they're both category C drugs, and I feel SO guilty that I'm taking them through the pregnancy.

I just haven't been off them for a LONG time, and I don't remember a time when I wasn't on some sort of antidepressant. I'd try being off them but I was in the emergency ward earlier on in the year with extreme anxiety and depression when I tried to increase my dose of fluoxetine. Thankfully I've had a LOT of lifechanging therapy and have worked really hard on myself. I'm glad this accidental pregnancy happened after that point in time. I was just coming back into myself and being at peace with the ups and downs of life when I fell pregnant.

Anyway, I wish I wasn't on these pills but I don't think I'd do well off them. My sister and my Mum both said that there are going to be hundreds of things I'll do that I'll feel guilty about during pregnancy, like stumbling, accidentally eating the wrong thing, etc. I can only pray that my medications don't cause any lasting issues for whoever I'm carrying within me. I'd never forgive myself if they did!

My pregnancy symptoms have been pretty good, other than that. Cramping, moodiness, endo pains (I have endometriosis), giant and heavy boobs which are painful to touch, fatigue, headache, runny nose, extra thirsty, lots of peeing, funny appetite. Thankfully no nausea yet, which is odd because my sisters had that sort of thing when they were pregnant. My Mum didn't though, she took to pregnancy really well and had a super easy time of it. I'm praying to God that I'm just taking after her and nothing is wrong!


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> Haha I only got dressed at 12! I'm in maternity jeans already cuz none of my jeans fit and they're still wet from the wash so I'm back in my pj bottoms again lol. Not yet :/ don't know why I keep putting it off :/ ill deffo do it tomorrow!! Lol. How are you feeling today??

Haha I've had to up button my work trousers! Prayin no body noticed I don't think they did though cos they are far from subtle at pointing things out!
Ahh ull ring in ur own time Hun :) 
Yeah I'm feeling ok today just the usual lol nothing new happened here but now I actually believe my oh when he's saying boobs are bigger! Lol they are! How about u? Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

amaryllis said:


> I'm having another doctor's appointment in two weeks, a long one, so I can start things off, getting scans done and so forth, organising who I will see during my pregnancy, care plans, etc.
> 
> My GP is super sweet and very eccentric, and I sometimes see her on my afternoon walks around a nearby lake. There's the doctor/patient divide, still, but we're pretty friendly and when I showed her the pregnancy test being all heavily positive, she let out a cry of joy and was so happy for me, as happy as any of my sisters were, it was so sweet! I really feel like I'm in the care of someone who cares about me not just as a patient but a human being, and that's so important.
> 
> My only hiccup so far is my antidepressants. I suffer from clinical depression and Generalised Anxiety Disorder, so I'm on fluoxetine and amitryptiline. It's the lowest doses you can get, but she said they're both category C drugs, and I feel SO guilty that I'm taking them through the pregnancy.
> 
> I just haven't been off them for a LONG time, and I don't remember a time when I wasn't on some sort of antidepressant. I'd try being off them but I was in the emergency ward earlier on in the year with extreme anxiety and depression when I tried to increase my dose of fluoxetine. Thankfully I've had a LOT of lifechanging therapy and have worked really hard on myself. I'm glad this accidental pregnancy happened after that point in time. I was just coming back into myself and being at peace with the ups and downs of life when I fell pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, I wish I wasn't on these pills but I don't think I'd do well off them. My sister and my Mum both said that there are going to be hundreds of things I'll do that I'll feel guilty about during pregnancy, like stumbling, accidentally eating the wrong thing, etc. I can only pray that my medications don't cause any lasting issues for whoever I'm carrying within me. I'd never forgive myself if they did!
> 
> My pregnancy symptoms have been pretty good, other than that. Cramping, moodiness, endo pains (I have endometriosis), giant and heavy boobs which are painful to touch, fatigue, headache, runny nose, extra thirsty, lots of peeing, funny appetite. Thankfully no nausea yet, which is odd because my sisters had that sort of thing when they were pregnant. My Mum didn't though, she took to pregnancy really well and had a super easy time of it. I'm praying to God that I'm just taking after her and nothing is wrong!

I can relate to your feeling guilty as I drank before i knew i was pregnant. Actually, (i feel so guilty admitting this) i had 2 rum and cokes the night before the morning i found out. Everywhere i read drinking early in pregnancy is a lot more common than i think but i guess i still feel guilty. Oh well i suppose, there's nothing i can do about it now. I'm going to a dr appointment later today and i hope it goes well since i'm still pretty early as far as I know.

I have similar symptoms as you too. I don't have very much nausea yet and i am thankful for that, but also hoping everything is going well too.


----------



## laurenxs

Hi amaryllis, congratulations on the pregnancy, i don't know much about depression or anxiety except my sister suffers, she is also on the fluoxetine, she was first diagnosed after her second baby and went on to have a 3rd while on this medication and he's absolutely perfect (1 year old now) I understand ur worried about takin the pills but if u need them u need them and if they would do any long term damage to you baby surely your doctor would of brought this up by now? 

Like I said I'm not 100% sure about this so I'm sorry how this comes across, I didn't want to read and run 

Yeah symptoms seem the same with most of us, the joys of early pregnancy :p 

If I can be a bit more help to u or if u want to chat feel free Hun 

And once again congratulations xxx


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie lots of people drink so early on simply because they just don't know hun! Unfortunately it can't be help but try not to feel to guilty about it :) ohh yes your doctor appt is today, hope it goes well Hun! Xxx


----------



## saraaa

laurenxs said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Haha I only got dressed at 12! I'm in maternity jeans already cuz none of my jeans fit and they're still wet from the wash so I'm back in my pj bottoms again lol. Not yet :/ don't know why I keep putting it off :/ ill deffo do it tomorrow!! Lol. How are you feeling today??
> 
> Haha I've had to up button my work trousers! Prayin no body noticed I don't think they did though cos they are far from subtle at pointing things out!
> Ahh ull ring in ur own time Hun :)
> Yeah I'm feeling ok today just the usual lol nothing new happened here but now I actually believe my oh when he's saying boobs are bigger! Lol they are! How about u? XxClick to expand...

I do too!! Won't have worn them for 9 days when I go back to work so I hope they fit... Lol! Haha Erm nothing here really... Just still don't fancy any food :( was gonna have chicken mayo burgers for tea but by the time it got to dinner time the thought if mayo made me gag eurgh, still does! Lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Aww poor u I'm alright at the min with things like that, don't think it bothered me last time with Alisha think I just ate more :p same is happening this time hopefully will stay that way I only went off food fr like a week then I was fine to eat it lol

Did my lat cb digi this morning and got 3+ so I'm very happy today :) lol xxx


----------



## saraaa

All I fancy is crisps still... We've got a shelf full of skips, snaps and monster munch hahaha! I bought some breakfast biscuits because I don't eat breakfast so I thought it'd be easy to have something like that :) woohoo that's early!! 3+ is meant to be 5+ weeks lol :) x


----------



## laurenxs

Haha I'm a crisp addict like I must admit haha yeah I've bought some weetabix ones to eat with yoghurt and I'm quite liking it I never eat breakfast unless it involves mcdonalds lol! 

I know I was over the moon wheni done it this morning I thought I would be 5 weeks today so would still get 2-3 so I'm excited now lol xxx


----------



## Jamie2255

Well i went to my dr appointment yesterday. He tried to get a heart beat but told me that it's nearly impossible to hear a heart beat before 8-9 weeks so we didn't find one :( He did say that since i have irregular periods he wanted to schedule an ultrasound right away so that we could get an estimate of how far along i am, he did say that he thought the clearblue digi test i took was probably relatively accurate though at 4-5 weeks. My ultrasound is scheduled for a week from today (I can already tell this is going to be a long week waiting!) 

I took another cb digi last night and it still says 2-3, i have one last one that i'm probably going to wait and take on sunday, i just want my 3+!!


----------



## laurenxs

My scan is a week today aswell! I know how u feel already feel like it's a lifetime away! Your dr appt seemed to go well :)
I thought I would still get 2-3 this morning so I know how ur feelin aswell about wanting the 3+ lol
How are u feeling today xx


----------



## Jamie2255

laurenxs said:


> My scan is a week today aswell! I know how u feel already feel like it's a lifetime away! Your dr appt seemed to go well :)
> I thought I would still get 2-3 this morning so I know how ur feelin aswell about wanting the 3+ lol
> How are u feeling today xx

The doctor appointment went fine but i was disappointed he really didn't do anything other than try to find a heart beat and tell me i needed an ultra sound right away. ha my appointment is at 1:45 and at 12:30 they want me to drink 32oz of fluids and not go pee! haha right... i'll try my best but that's like one of the only symptoms that keeps lasting is i'm running to the bathroom every other hour! 

I feel pretty fine, which i'm excited i'm not sick but then again if i was really sick at least i'd be reassured that i'm pregnant, lol. I'm just anxious to see the heartbeat, i guess that's my worst fear is going to the ultrasound and seeing a little bean in there with no heartbeat. trying to stay positive though!! How are you feeling?


----------



## laurenxs

Ha I know I'd love to know how they think we can keep so much water in, last time I was desperate for a wee lol the sonographer actually said she'd never seen a bladder so full! 

Aww I'm sorry your disappointed, I don't know where u are whether it's different but where we are we don't even see our gp doctor throughout the whole pregnancy and if it wasn't for my problems I would be waiting until 8-10 weeks just to get pregnancy confirmed

Atleast u have a scan to look forward to! Mine isn't until 3pm so practically got to wait all day aswell lol

Yeah I'm feeling the same really no changes today, I didn't feel sick until I was 7 weeks with my daughter and was actually sick at 8, but this time I'm feeling a little sick on a morning but doesn't last thankfully :) 

Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

laurenxs said:


> Ha I know I'd love to know how they think we can keep so much water in, last time I was desperate for a wee lol the sonographer actually said she'd never seen a bladder so full!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry your disappointed, I don't know where u are whether it's different but where we are we don't even see our gp doctor throughout the whole pregnancy and if it wasn't for my problems I would be waiting until 8-10 weeks just to get pregnancy confirmed
> 
> Atleast u have a scan to look forward to! Mine isn't until 3pm so practically got to wait all day aswell lol
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling the same really no changes today, I didn't feel sick until I was 7 weeks with my daughter and was actually sick at 8, but this time I'm feeling a little sick on a morning but doesn't last thankfully :)
> 
> Xx

Do you know what the point is of having a full bladder? You'll have to let us know how the scan goes! i hope both of ours go well!!


----------



## saraaa

After over an hour of ringing got through to my docs :) now waiting for a call back from the midwife to see when they want me! She asked me how pregnant I am and I just said errr maybe about 6 weeks? Not sure if I got pregnant straight after my miscarriage or not because it was a weird period and I got a positive test 10 days before my period was due lol


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie - yeah it pushes against the uterus so when they scan they can see more clearly inside (I think any way that's what the sonographer told me) lol 

Saraa - my doctors are like that takes forever to get through! Thankfully we just go straight to our local midwife centre so no messing about with docs :) my poor daughter was poorly lat night so we were up half the night I'm shattered now! She's having a snooze on the sofa mind so not all bad for her lol and she's much better today, me on the other hand could sleep for a week lol! Can't sleep through the day otherwise I don't sleep on a light (I blame oh snoring haha) how r u today xx


----------



## saraaa

Ah with ours they just put you on the midwives books then it's just you and them, have to go get another pregnancy pack from the doctors at some point too. Aww bless her, glad she's better :) I'm ok! just feeling rather sicky today :( don't fancy any food at all, felt crappy yesterday really full in my abdomen then in the evening I sneezed and the round ligament pain kicked in! Guess I was doing a fair bit of growing yesterday lol you? X


----------



## laurenxs

Ah well least u have it sorted now :) aww sounds like u had a tough day yesterday :( I not too bad, felling a bit sicky on and off but I'm the opposite with the eating I'm eating anything and everything, which is not helping with the bloating lol Alisha keeps saying 'mammy uve got a fat tummy' haha god love her I'm hoping she doesn't tell no one else that as we r trying to keep it quiet! I think it's cos I'm
Only a size 8 normally and really slim so with the bloating I do actually have a fat tummy haha xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm huge! No idea how I'm gonna keep it quiet at work for another 6 or 7 weeks! Lol. Having to wear a shirt to work doesn't help because it shows off everything, I'm usually a 12 but my shirt is currently a 16 and I'm still filling the front of it out!! :/ I've only eaten 2 packs of crisps today but it feels like I've eaten a full roast! I'm really bloaty lol


----------



## laurenxs

Lol yeah we wear tunics for work so thy are quite loose anyway which is a good thing, we said we are gonna tell the girls at wok after our our scan on Thursday, we are all really close as we've all worked together for years and itbeing a small business plus most of them know about my previous mcs anyway. I defo couldn't hide it for another 6-7 weeks my mam even commented yesterday on my belly and she's probably as nervous about this baby as I am so she doesn't like to mention it too much. My oh said today he's got a good feeling this ones gonna work out and that's not like him he's usually really cautious. I don't feel bad bloated at all it just looks huge haha I for actually feel as big as I look if that makes sense lol 2 bags of crisps? I'd be wasting away I've had Atleast 5 today and that's not including what I've eat inbetween I should be the size of a house xxx


----------



## saraaa

Ah I work in Primark so loads of people, people I don't want to know lol. I wouldn't mind some of the people knowing but some of them just love to gossip! I'm not even hungry :/ I'm gonna force down a tuna sandwich or tuna jacket potato in a mo just because that's all I fancy :/ how many tins of tuna are we allowed a week? Just sent OH out for tuna haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

Everytime I go in that shop I say id hate to work there it's always so busy! Lol. Atleast your gonna eat something that's the main thing, I didn't listen to none of the 'don't eats' last time and she's perfectly fine, except the obvious foods not to eat which I wouldn't eat anyway lol! I'm sure the list of forbidden foods is longer this time aswell and that was only 3/4 year ago! Lol xx


----------



## saraaa

Just googled it lol it's 4 medium size cans with a drained weight of 140g, looks like I'll be having a couple of meals of tuna jackets lol x


----------



## saraaa

I hate working there too... Lol! It's horrible to watch everything you've done get destroyed deffo very stressful! Yeah I really want McDonald's chips dipped in McDonald's milkshake (loved that before I was pregnant lol) but it says you can't have milkshakes or ice creams from there because of bacteria in the pipes and that :( x


----------



## laurenxs

God I can imagine I defo feel for u! Haha that's a weird combination, see mcdonalds milkshakes were perfectly fine when I was preg with Alisha :s honestly I'd love to know where they get it from ur gonna get bacteria from Anything u eat unless it's home cooked! 
How was ur tuna lol xx


----------



## saraaa

I know, even at home your house isn't sterile so there bacteria around. Tuna was good! Had tuna cheese jacket potato :D x


----------



## Jamie2255

haha omg the thought of tuna makes me nauseous. I walked into the lunch room today at work and the smell of one of the lady's lunches almost made me leave. I didn't really sleep last night because my stomach hurt really bad, spent a lot of the night tossing and turning. Luckily this is my first though so i've been going to bed at like 7:30-8:00 haha. Def have to enjoy the first so i'm not chasing a toddler around and still being this tired! i'm going to take my last cb digi on Sunday and i hope i get the big 3+ this time like you girls did!

Also, i've never heard of not eating McDonalds milkshakes! (I can't promise i'll follow that rule) 

I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## saraaa

The thought of anything else made me gag lol made OH reel off a list of food I could have for dinner and that was the one i wanted :) when he said chicken pie I gagged lol! Just googled the McDonald's thing, u can't have whippy ice creams because of salmonella? And incase they haven't cleaned the nozzles out properly, hmm :/ x


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I don't think I'll be able to follow the no mcdonalds milkshake rule, although I have cut out caffeine I drank way too much tea/coffee but switched to decaf, I actually prefer it! 

Jamie good luck with ur digi hope u get the 3+ :) 

So while waiting for the oh to get in from work and have our pasta tea I have managed to eat a full box of cadburys fingers! That can not be good, in a space of half an hour oopsie! Oh we'll this babies worth it (gotta admit I feel a bit sicky now) 

Weekend talk - not looking good for me as I'm back to work for 4 days tomorrow lol I already can't wait for Wednesday for my 3 days off to start :p hope u all have a lovely weekend though while I'm having hot flushed cos there's way to many hair dryers on in a small space lol xxx


----------



## saraaa

Not as good as my OH he bought a christmas selection box of chocolate fingers and ate the lot! Which is 3 boxes of them!! Lol! Haha good luck at work! Not looking forward to my 6:30 am start on Monday after my week off :( wish it was this time last week again :( lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Haha that's a lot of fingers! I could of easily carried on like just none left :( hmm now I really want some more..... Lol
Aw no I feel sorry for u with 6.30 starts it's my 'sleep in' on a Saturday lol Alisha sleeps at nana and grandads on a Friday night as we both work Saturdays so I don't have to be up until 7.30! It's great haha, well I say it's great I actually hate that she doesn't wander into our room all sleepy eyed and say good morning mammy it's time to get up lol it's such the cutest

U got any thoughts over Xmas yet?


----------



## saraaa

Aww I've gone off sweet stuff completely :( I used to love chocolate fingers! Aww bless her :) nope no idea!! That'll be the time were telling people we're pregnant tho I think! U? X


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah had some thoughts on it nothing major thought I'm cooking dinner for 15 people so gonna be interesting I did for 11 the year before last and that was no bother but I'm worried about an extra 4 people lol! We will have probably told every one by then though so hopefully my mam and mother in law will help! Xx


----------



## saraaa

Ah wow you're brave! Lol, I'm just cooking for me and OH then probably take the dogs over to my mums house to annoy her for the afternoon lol. Wish I'd got pregnant sooner so I could do one of those belly moulds to give to him, unless I am really showing by then lol maybe have to do it in February for his bday :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah that's a lovely idea! :) ahh my family are coming to me at 12 and they won't leave til 7-8pm I love it though all the kids round us it's fantastic wouldn't have it any other way, and I get out of doing the washing Up haha xx


----------



## saraaa

Aww there's not many kids in my family at the minute! I've got 2 cousins that live near me but the other 2 live in Norwich. The rest are all a fair but older than me. I hate washing up, hopefully I won't have to do it either lol x


----------



## laurenxs

There's only really me and my sister she's got 3 kids and me 1 but when the 4 get together it's madness lol, really makes Christmas special to see there little faces so excited ! Haha I've got an excuse, ur pregnant ;) haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

You've not I've lol really need to start checking before I hit send!


----------



## saraaa

Haha I suppose so ;) with the amount my OH is eating you'd wonder who the pregnant one is ;) lol. I'm an only child and my OHs bro and sis don't have any kids yet, so were starting it off for both families lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aww that's lovely! My mam had my oldest niece befo Alisha and my oh is an only child so was there first grandchild, they spoil her rotton! It's ridiculous how spoilt she is over there lol we never bought an outfit for her til she was 2 (except special ones birthdays and Christmases) I didn't even have to but her school uniform lol! And she's got the same amount of toys there as here an she only goes once a week as they live 30 mins drive away! So ur mam and his parents will probably be just as excited as u :) 

Are u wanting a boy or a girl or are u not bothered? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Sorry I never got the notification for your reply! Yep think my mums cautiously excited like me because of my last miscarriage being so recent... OHs parents live a couple hours away my mum lives about 15 mins away so she'll probably be the one spoiling it more! Oh and my nan too because I'm her favourite haha. Ermm I always said I wanted a boy since I was younger but now I'm swaying more towards a girl because they want to spend more time with their mums :) you? Do to want one of each? It was the saying "a daughter is a daughter for life a son is a son until he meets his wife" that made me think I wanted a girl, because girls tend to see their parents more than boys I think lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Alisha is a daddy's girl through and through but if she's poorly or wants a cuddle she's all for me, and I agree with thy saying 100% I love my mam and would be lost without her can't go couple of days without seeing her whereas oh isn't as bothered about his mam! Yeah we are hoping for a boy but if it's another girl I wouldn't be bothered al all :) suppose it would just be nice to have one of each! 

My god do I feel ill today! The sickness has hit me with a vengeance :( I was really looking forward to a Chinese takeaway and X factor tonight but I really couldn't face a Chinese.. Glad in a way mind cos to me it means pregnancy progression haha


----------



## saraaa

Awwww :) I'm feeling it today too :( dominos did a deal for a few hours that was 75% off so ordered one for 7:30 at 4 now I don't fancy it :( it was meant to be £48 but it was all £11 with the deal!! Even tho my stomach is rumbling I don't want anything :/ my friend told me to suck mints to help with the sickness but Sod's law we don't have any! Had to swirl some mouth wash instead haha! Tried to eat a kitkat earlier took one bite and it tasted horrible so gave it to my mum haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol they say ginger biscuits help! Don't think I tried then with Alisha but a girl who I work with swore by them so they worked for her :) yeah I chew chewing gum at work and that helps a lot, I'm feeling a bit better now so hopefully will be able to have some choc fingers in a bit :p xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm sick of ginger biscuits lol my nan used to buy me a pack every week! Wondering if ill get my love for chocolate back? :s it tasted horrible today :/ I'm usually a savoury person but this is ridiculous lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aww I hope u do Hun, after 12 weeks with Alisha I went completely back to normal food wise I'm a big sweet person anyway so don't think anything could knock me off it :p if I'm complaining next week I can't eat crisps there's something seriously wrong haha xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha I had 2 packs of cheese and onion today. Now trying to digest my dominos, there was far too much of it bleurghhh xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aww bless ya least u managed to eat though :) that's a good thing, u had a nice weekend so far? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Yeah haven't really done much tho! Went to my nans earlier, probably pop to my mums tomorrow aswell to drop her a left over pizza lol cuz apparently you shouldn't eat cold pizza when pregnant and most people wouldn't chance re heating it if they've got meal on :/ I'm sick of pizza after tonight anyway lol u? Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol there's so Much stuff u can and can't do I've lost track !

I'm not having a good day at all today, I keep worrying about my scan on Thursday and getting told the worst again. I know there's nothing I can do to prevent it but I'm so scared today that the worst is going to happen :( dunno what's made me think this though I don't think nothing has changed or anything just a bad day I think xx


----------



## saraaa

Aww no! I'm sure everything will be fine! Try not to worry :) I keep worrying at every twinge... :/ last time I kept getting period cramps each day I think that was my body trying to get rid of it. I get cramps every so often but nothing like period cramps just like a really light crampy pulling feeling. Just feeling groggy again today... Don't want any food :/ had Nutella on toast for breakfast this morning n just forced down a packet of crisps and a baby bell, there's nothing I want :(


----------



## laurenxs

Lol thanks Hun I'm feeling ok again now must of just been an off morning lol I'm feeling positive again now :) 
Aw dear I hope it settles soon for u, there's nothing worse than feeling crappy I think I look worse than I feel lol my hairs gone super greasy and my skin has! Got a horrible collection of spots going on :( I remember I was like this with Alisha then got to 2nd tri and looked amazing with flawless skin! Lol hope that happens again this time xx


----------



## saraaa

Yeah I know :/ I just want to go to sleep but I'm not tired my stomach feels hungover I would probably feel better if I was sick! But I don't do sick lol. The week I found out I was pregnant my face was covered in spots all round my chin and I never normally get spots, they're easing off now I've only got 1 little bump left lol. I bought a box of tictacs earlier to try n ease my sicky feeling but OH is cooking chicken burger n the smell is making me sick lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah that horrible sick feeling, I'd rather be sick (as much as I dint like it) than just feeling sick, haha ohh I think these on my face are never gonna go they've got there own little heartbeats these ones! :/ and I've bought some tea tree shampoo for my hair for the greasiness and it smells awful made me bork when I was washing my hair! It's never done that before lol

Aww I'm hoping the smell of cooking doesn't start to bother me I love cooking and do it all in my house so no one would get fed lol xx


----------



## saraaa

I hate being sick!! I would probably cry lol. Went to my mums earlier and she was cooking lamb, normally I hate the smell of it but it actually smelt really good. Still feeling crappy :/ had a bigger cramp earlier hope its not a bad sign... It only lasted probably not even a minute but it was enough for me to notice it, keep checking because I'm paranoid now... :/ I'm lucky that OH can cook so it's not always me, because I don't fancy anything he's been doing his own dinners some evenings lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol my oh can cook spaghetti bolognaise and that's about it! The cramping was probably just something stretching? I've had cramping since I found out and I'm not overly worried cos it's nothing like af pains, maybe keep an eye on it, take it easy n see how it goes until tomorrow xx


----------



## saraaa

Could demolish a spag Bol right now lol! Yeah I've had a few light ones, like the feeling just as you're about to get a cramp but this one was more of a cramp, not had any more just the one, my abdomen was pretty sore and achey like I'd done sit ups, not that I've done anything strenuous today lol. Least I'm not in early tomorrow won't start til 1:45 so atleast ill get a lay in! :D xx


----------



## laurenxs

Haha I couldn't eat it earlier when he made it and usually it goes down a treat but it made me feel sick, I didn't tell him that he would be most upset lol he doesn't quite understand pregnancy symptoms he would just take it to heart that I thougt it was horrible I just told him I wasn't hungry :p

Aw well that's not too bad have to make the most of our lie ins before baby gets here :p even if I'm not at work I've got to get Alisha to school for 8.40 and it takes a good hour to fight with her to get her hair brushed :p

I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping Hun :) especially if uve had nothing since xx


----------



## saraaa

It took me ages to decide something to eat lol I eventually decided on crumble, just the topping tho no fruit haha. Aww bless her, pretty sure I was a horror to get out of bed when I was little and my hair used to end up a tangle as soon as I moved lol. 
Ill try not to worry! Hopefully a long sleep will do me good :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol aww I love crumble I never eat the fruit though (don't like any fruit whatsoever lol) now uve mentioned it i want some!

yeah have a good long sleep Hun that should sort u out :) xx


----------



## saraaa

Ah I love fruit, too much of it gives me ulcers tho :( peach crumble is the best it's the only one I like, I normally hate hot fruit lol. Now off to bed to watch family guy lol night xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Hope everyone had a good weekend! So sickness def kicked in with me as well this weekend. I haven't thrown up yet but my belly is def upset most of the time. I've been exhausted too. I slept almost all day on Saturday. I took my last cb digi yesterday and got a 3+! i was so excited :). Nervous about my scan on Thursday but just trying to stay positive and tell myself that everything is fine. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> Ah I love fruit, too much of it gives me ulcers tho :( peach crumble is the best it's the only one I like, I normally hate hot fruit lol. Now off to bed to watch family guy lol night xx

Any more cramps hun? Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie2255 said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend! So sickness def kicked in with me as well this weekend. I haven't thrown up yet but my belly is def upset most of the time. I've been exhausted too. I slept almost all day on Saturday. I took my last cb digi yesterday and got a 3+! i was so excited :). Nervous about my scan on Thursday but just trying to stay positive and tell myself that everything is fine. Hope everyone is doing well!

I work all weekend so not much of a good one for me lol, I'm the same with sickness kicked in majorly on Saturday haven't been sick yet thankfully but I feel it! Aww glad u got ur 3+ and I'm feeling nervous about my scan too! What time is yours? Mine isn't until 3pm so gonna drag all day I think. I wasn't feeling too positive yesterday morning but I am again now lol hoping this little one sticks! 
Yeah I'm definitely tired it gets to 1pm and im yawning my head off lol xx


----------



## Jamie2255

laurenxs said:


> Jamie2255 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! So sickness def kicked in with me as well this weekend. I haven't thrown up yet but my belly is def upset most of the time. I've been exhausted too. I slept almost all day on Saturday. I took my last cb digi yesterday and got a 3+! i was so excited :). Nervous about my scan on Thursday but just trying to stay positive and tell myself that everything is fine. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I work all weekend so not much of a good one for me lol, I'm the same with sickness kicked in majorly on Saturday haven't been sick yet thankfully but I feel it! Aww glad u got ur 3+ and I'm feeling nervous about my scan too! What time is yours? Mine isn't until 3pm so gonna drag all day I think. I wasn't feeling too positive yesterday morning but I am again now lol hoping this little one sticks!
> Yeah I'm definitely tired it gets to 1pm and im yawning my head off lol xxClick to expand...

aww man, well hopefully you get some days off soon. I'm hoping all goes well at my scan because i'm going to tell my 2nd job to start working me off the schedule until i don't have to work there anymore. I work at an office Monday-Friday so it's no problem there but every other Sunday i work at a bar where they allow smoking. My dr said every other Sunday isn't a HUGE deal being in the smoke but that he was more concerned with me being on my feet all day and i really just don't want to be the pregnant lady tending bar lol. My scan is at 1:45 but that's def still late enough! This week is def going to drag for us! 

Has anyone been hot at night? We have separate heating and cooling for our upstairs and i haven't turned the heat on yet upstairs and it's been getting down to 60 in the mornings. I woke my dh up the other night in the middle of the night and asked if he turned the heat on because i was covered in sweat and felt like a couldn't breathe i was so hot! He said "no, it's like 60 degrees in here..." haha my poor hubby. I told him he's going to need some blankets for this winter because i have a feeling me being hot at night is going to be a symptom that lasts through the whole pregnancy.


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I'm off wed, thurs and Friday I can only work 4 days cos of child care etc, and I want to spend time with her while she still wants to lol (she's an independent little madam) yeah I would stop working there for them reasons exactly, smoking inside that's definitely a no no in the uk (where are u by the way?) haven't been able to smoke inside for a good few year now so that's not an issue for me thankfully. When I first started hairdressing u could smoke inside and it was awful cos u were trying to cut the clients hair and they'd be blowing smoke at u! I'm glad they banned it inside, I'm not one to judge though don't get me wrong I'm not against smoking it's their choice at the end of day

Not so much on a night for me, once I'm asleep I'm asleep (unless I need to pee lol) and our winter is starting to kick in so it's pretty cold anyway, apparently going into minuses next week with potential snow in a couple of weeks! Brr I don't like cold weather lol, but I have been having some crazy hot flushes! Especially at work where it does get hot with the hairdryers, we do have air con though so it's not all bad, must admit it's a killer on your feet all day so I sympathise with u behind a bar! Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

laurenxs said:


> Yeah I'm off wed, thurs and Friday I can only work 4 days cos of child care etc, and I want to spend time with her while she still wants to lol (she's an independent little madam) yeah I would stop working there for them reasons exactly, smoking inside that's definitely a no no in the uk (where are u by the way?) haven't been able to smoke inside for a good few year now so that's not an issue for me thankfully. When I first started hairdressing u could smoke inside and it was awful cos u were trying to cut the clients hair and they'd be blowing smoke at u! I'm glad they banned it inside, I'm not one to judge though don't get me wrong I'm not against smoking it's their choice at the end of day
> 
> Not so much on a night for me, once I'm asleep I'm asleep (unless I need to pee lol) and our winter is starting to kick in so it's pretty cold anyway, apparently going into minuses next week with potential snow in a couple of weeks! Brr I don't like cold weather lol, but I have been having some crazy hot flushes! Especially at work where it does get hot with the hairdryers, we do have air con though so it's not all bad, must admit it's a killer on your feet all day so I sympathise with u behind a bar! Xx

Yeah, actually most cities are smoke free here now too except some of the smaller cities and the office i work in is in a city that's smoke free, but i live just south of the office i work at in a smaller town that allows smoking inside still and the bar is literally only a mile away from my house. I worked the Sunday before last and the smoke smell made me so nauseous. I def enjoy the smoking ban in the big city though! Aww have you told your daughter yet? sounds like she's going to make an amazing big sister :) 

snow in a couple weeks!? sounds like your winters are worse than mine, we normally don't get any snow that sticks to the ground until around Christmas time. I hate the cold weather too :( Hopefully your clients sympathize with you so you can prop your feet up in between clients once you really start showing!


----------



## laurenxs

Aw well that's good Atleast u don't have to suffer Monday to Friday :) yeah it makes me feel ill aswell, my sister smokes and I popped round yesterday for a cuppa and she went outside for a cigarette and I could still smell it with the door shut lol wasn't very nice! 

We've kind of told her, before I got pregnant we asked her if she wanted a brother or a sister and she said' I I don't eant a boy baby I want a sister' lol but she's not bothered about a boy now as I reminded her of my nephew (who has jus gone 1) and she loves him lol, I'm quite close to him aswell as I was there at the birth so he's my special little boy :) 
But we don't want to tell her properly yet as she will blab! Lol she would definitely tell ohs parents 'mammys got a baby in her tummy' and I don't think they would like to find out that way, hopefully not long as I want her to know so we said if everything looks ok Thursday we will tell ohs parents so we can tell her as soon as we get home from the scan..
I'm actually quite worried about her reaction as she's very spoilt and I'm worried she won't like sharing the attention she gets, I'm sure it won't las long though I just want to make sure she's included as much as possible :) 

Haha yeah apparently we were meant to get snow in October but we haven't so far the only good thing about cold weather and dark nights is ring able to get in ur pjs earlier haha! Nt that it stops me anyway :p 
Yeah my clients will be sympathetic most
Of the ones I've done for years know we were ttc so the keep askin me if I'm pregnant uet, I hate lying to them but obviously not telling them yet lol and my boss is really supportive too she keeps sying 'are u ok Lauren' and 'go and sit down Lauren' lol I bet the other girls have clicked on by now why she keeps saying it lol xx


----------



## saraaa

laurenxs said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Ah I love fruit, too much of it gives me ulcers tho :( peach crumble is the best it's the only one I like, I normally hate hot fruit lol. Now off to bed to watch family guy lol night xx
> 
> Any more cramps hun? XxClick to expand...

Not really only light ones, where I've been bending around at work, took my other cb digi because I was paranoid lol! Still 3+ :) no more left now lol. Work was horrendous today a complete state after my week off :( only working afternoons until Thursday so atleast it'll be a few layins for me :) felt really weak today don't think I ate enough before work cuz I had all last week off I was eating when I felt like it. How are you feeling?? Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aww well that's good Hun! Had light cramping as well only seems to be evening time though, I'm guessing it's just cos I'm so active all day by the time I sit down at 7-8 pm my poor uterus is ready for a break haha 

Was just gonna ask how ur first day back was :( least u haven't got to get up on a morning lol
I'm feeling ok feeling sick a lot the last few days, on and off all day so that's fun... Not lol
And my god my boobs are killing me! Never experienced this with my previous m/cs so I'm feeling hopeful that all is ok :) lol oh there's no WAY I'm testing again I've read so many posts of getting a 3+ then back to 2-3 I just wanna leave it as a 3+ lol

How r u feeling xx


----------



## saraaa

I've become so lazy lately I literally come in get in my pjs and sit down lol bought my bed pillow downstairs to make the sofa more comfortable lol :) 
I thought I was gonna be sick on my walk to work earlier thought I was gonna have to turn around and go home lol! And during work too I was thinking would it be best to run out onto the street and be sick of try and run down 2 flights of stairs to the toilets lol.
My boobs aren't as sore as they were when I found out, they get sorer as the day goes on mainly the right one lol. I got a stabbing pain in one when I woke up one morning and the next day I was greeted with a big blue vein starting to show under the skin... Lol.
I'm feeling better today :) just woke up this morning n couldn't hear! My ears feel like they need to pop OH said I was boiling in bed last night so I hope I'm not getting poorly :( xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol aww I've got a fabric corner suite and it's soo comfy I love lazing on it lol it's good cos the end comes off into a big pouffe type thing so that's good to lie on n watch movies with Alisha :p I can't lay down for too long though cos I've got nerve damage in my back so it kills me :( 
Aw mine are getting worse! No funny veins like but like I said before I have 0
Boobs so that's probably y :p I feel generally worse today aswell think I need a nice sleep in *dreams* lol
Flushes are quite common in pregnancy and getting hot and sweaty especially in bed bu keep an eye on yourself and if u start to feel worse get yourself to doctors! Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Ah ours is a leather one, I want a big fabric corner one but my dogs are half husky so they moult like a ******* in the summer lol my last fabric one was horrible to Hoover everyday lol. A lay in did help me feel better i was awake from 7 for an hour while OH got ready for work then I fell back to sleep until 10 :) lol. I didn't think I was hot, lol I woke up in the night because he was talking in his sleep and it woke me up for ages :( he sleep walks sometimes too that gets scary lol I said one day I'm sure he'll go for me and not realise! Lol, I just tell him to shut up and get back into bed now haha. Yeah I will do, OH has just got over a bad cold I thought I might have escaped it, working in the shop it's hard to avoid illness because there's so many people that have touched things :/ especially when u find worn clothes :/ xx


----------



## Jamie2255

I need everyones help. I got a really really bad sore throat last night, i was up at 4am this morning gargling salt water but it didn't seem to help. Anyone have any remedies for a sore throat?

It's def going to be a long day, i'm just plain exhausted. I've been craving veggie soup for almost 2 weeks now so i got to the grocery last night to pick up some veggies and this morning i was debating 1. make it to work on time or 2. Put veggie soup in a crock pot for dinner later... of course veggie soup trumped... Although when i was pouring all the ingredients together i thought i was going to be sick, the smell was overwhelming. I hope i can eat it later or i was late to work for nothing...


----------



## laurenxs

saraaa said:


> Ah ours is a leather one, I want a big fabric corner one but my dogs are half husky so they moult like a ******* in the summer lol my last fabric one was horrible to Hoover everyday lol. A lay in did help me feel better i was awake from 7 for an hour while OH got ready for work then I fell back to sleep until 10 :) lol. I didn't think I was hot, lol I woke up in the night because he was talking in his sleep and it woke me up for ages :( he sleep walks sometimes too that gets scary lol I said one day I'm sure he'll go for me and not realise! Lol, I just tell him to shut up and get back into bed now haha. Yeah I will do, OH has just got over a bad cold I thought I might have escaped it, working in the shop it's hard to avoid illness because there's so many people that have touched things :/ especially when u find worn clothes :/ xx

I used to have leather in my old house but when We bought this house in January oh decided he wanted a fabric, it's not ideal with a 3 year old lol but it washes well and she's not that bad. And it is much Comfier and we paid half the price than we did for our leather! 
Glad yr sleep in helped :) sleepwalking? I would be totally freaked out by that haha oh says I sometimes sleep talk but not much.. He's a snorer! I've slept with ear plugs in for 5 years! Lol and he still wakes me up and it has got To be the most irritating noise ever! He has to stay awake in bed for an hour to make sure I'm asleep otherwise i can't sleep lol, quite often I've had to jump in with Alisha which wasn't good when she was only in a toddler bed lol, not too bad now as she's in a proper bed so it's quite roomy :p 
Ahh colds are the worse ur not really 'poorly' but it makes u feel so awful and run down doesn't it 
I'm not too bad at getting ill actually considering I'm dealing with customers all day I think I've built up a very strong ammunition system over the years :thumbup:
U feeling ok today xxx


----------



## laurenxs

Jamie2255 said:


> I need everyones help. I got a really really bad sore throat last night, i was up at 4am this morning gargling salt water but it didn't seem to help. Anyone have any remedies for a sore throat?
> 
> It's def going to be a long day, i'm just plain exhausted. I've been craving veggie soup for almost 2 weeks now so i got to the grocery last night to pick up some veggies and this morning i was debating 1. make it to work on time or 2. Put veggie soup in a crock pot for dinner later... of course veggie soup trumped... Although when i was pouring all the ingredients together i thought i was going to be sick, the smell was overwhelming. I hope i can eat it later or i was late to work for nothing...

Ahh sorry nothing I can think of except strepsils? Not sure if u can have them but I don't see why not..
Yeah I've had a very long day too I'm practically falling asleep now, done 9-5 at work then had to go and do a friends hair (the joys of being a hairdresser) so didn't get home til nearly 8pm thankfully got to give Alisha a quick kiss and cuddle before she went to bed :) 
I'm craving peanut butter on toast! Poor oh had to go buy some yesterday but he could only get the crunchy one and i was nearly sick eating it :( but got smooth today and it's going down a treat haha 
I always dislike the smell of veg but I love the taste especially broccoli lol.... Hmm think I want broccoli now xxx


----------



## saraaa

laurenxs said:


> saraaa said:
> 
> 
> Ah ours is a leather one, I want a big fabric corner one but my dogs are half husky so they moult like a ******* in the summer lol my last fabric one was horrible to Hoover everyday lol. A lay in did help me feel better i was awake from 7 for an hour while OH got ready for work then I fell back to sleep until 10 :) lol. I didn't think I was hot, lol I woke up in the night because he was talking in his sleep and it woke me up for ages :( he sleep walks sometimes too that gets scary lol I said one day I'm sure he'll go for me and not realise! Lol, I just tell him to shut up and get back into bed now haha. Yeah I will do, OH has just got over a bad cold I thought I might have escaped it, working in the shop it's hard to avoid illness because there's so many people that have touched things :/ especially when u find worn clothes :/ xx
> 
> I used to have leather in my old house but when We bought this house in January oh decided he wanted a fabric, it's not ideal with a 3 year old lol but it washes well and she's not that bad. And it is much Comfier and we paid half the price than we did for our leather!
> Glad yr sleep in helped :) sleepwalking? I would be totally freaked out by that haha oh says I sometimes sleep talk but not much.. He's a snorer! I've slept with ear plugs in for 5 years! Lol and he still wakes me up and it has got To be the most irritating noise ever! He has to stay awake in bed for an hour to make sure I'm asleep otherwise i can't sleep lol, quite often I've had to jump in with Alisha which wasn't good when she was only in a toddler bed lol, not too bad now as she's in a proper bed so it's quite roomy :p
> Ahh colds are the worse ur not really 'poorly' but it makes u feel so awful and run down doesn't it
> I'm not too bad at getting ill actually considering I'm dealing with customers all day I think I've built up a very strong ammunition system over the years :thumbup:
> U feeling ok today xxxClick to expand...

It freaked me out the first time, I was staying in his flat and he just sort of comando crawled across me in bed turned the light on and I said where are you going?? N he said no where? Then got back into bed haha! Worst one was when I woke up with a bang and he'd grabbed my big free standing mirror and thrown it over! Lol I would have been annoyed if he'd have smashed it lol, just had to tell him to go to bed and turned the lights off, he doesn't ever remember any of it tho lol. When OH snores I hit him til he rolls over and stops haha. I very rarely get ill aswell, maybe 1 cold a year, never had any bugs really either, touch wood lol. Yeah I'm ok :) just been abit fuzzy headed the last few days been speaking to my friend that's about to pop because she's been through them aswell she's told me to stock up on ice poles which seems to have helped this evening! Lol. How are you? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Jamie2255 said:


> I need everyones help. I got a really really bad sore throat last night, i was up at 4am this morning gargling salt water but it didn't seem to help. Anyone have any remedies for a sore throat?
> 
> It's def going to be a long day, i'm just plain exhausted. I've been craving veggie soup for almost 2 weeks now so i got to the grocery last night to pick up some veggies and this morning i was debating 1. make it to work on time or 2. Put veggie soup in a crock pot for dinner later... of course veggie soup trumped... Although when i was pouring all the ingredients together i thought i was going to be sick, the smell was overwhelming. I hope i can eat it later or i was late to work for nothing...

I used to get tonsillitis a lot so I know how much a sore throat hurts! The only thing that helped me was ice cream, ice lollies and gargling with alka seltzer or how ever you spell it lol.


----------



## laurenxs

Haha I kick him but turns over and carries on snoing! I've been up all night with toothache anyway at the dentist at 12.30 so hopefully get that sorted! And morning sikness :( been sick twice this morning already and it's only 9am feel terrible today I'm really feeling sorry for myself lol and I've got shopping to do, loads of washing to do and the house to clean I'm not gonna have a good day lol ice poles? What are them? Like ice pops? Atleast I've got some one to talk to :) does she know ur pregnant? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Aww no, I've never had tooth ache before, lol. Least you get free dental now don't you? Sure I remember seeing a form in the pregnancy pack before... I felt rubbish all morning, hangover without the drinking lol I won't be sick my body refuses even tho I'll feel better from it lol. I've got work this afternoon :( taken my car for its mot retest today so already walked home a few miles this morning :( 
Yeah, I got the ones you buy in a box and put them in the freezer yourself really want some twisters tho mmmm. Yeah I told her when I found out last time too, she's been through miscarriages and pregnancy so she's my go to girl lol. Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I already got it free cos I get working tax credit well I say I get working tax credit we get £3.24 a week lol but it still makes us qualify for free prescriptions etc so not too bad
Was sick all morning and didn't feel any better for it but I'm not feeling too bad now thankfully
Oh I hate walking lol i literally drive everywhere and woke up this morning to a flat tyre! Great! had to walk to and from the dentis with a 3 year old feeling ill ohh it was fun took us an hour and a half and it's not even that far! Couldn't erm borrow ohs car cos he's at work I was not best pleased
Aw well Atleast she knows what ur going through aswell I need to tell my friend tomorrow after my scan if all goes well, she's getting married 27th June and I'm her chief bridesmaid but I'm due the week before lol so I'm gonna offer to stand down but I can't see her going for that we've been friends for 20 year lol since nursery school

I took u up on ur advice and bought ice pops lol they r still freezing so haven't tried them yet but me and Alisha gonna snuggle up on the sofa and watch tangled (her fave) so we will no doubt be having a nap :p even though I've still gt all sorts to do.. Never mind 

U are SO lucky to never of had toothache I genuinely think it's worse than labour was lol it's a horrible pain, got amoxycillin so that should sort it our in a day or 2 xxx


----------



## saraaa

I felt so sick all morning... Fell asleep on the sofa til 12:45 then I had to leave for work and couldn't get my make up to go properly again and almost ended up being late for work lol. 
Oh nooo! Lol I remember I popped my tyre parking half in a kerb lol called my friend cuz the wheel felt like it was welded on and I couldn't get it off to change it lol. Had both my dogs in the car aswell.
Aww my friends wedding is a couple weeks before I'm due aswell lol, I'm gutted because she's having her hen party in a big kids soft play area and she's hired the laser tag too! It's £180 an hour for adults to hire it at night, was so looking forward to it, but I'll be about 6 months then :( 
The ice pops have really helped with the sicky feelings and just when you're feeling abit rubbish, I find them addictive tho and end up having about 3 haha.
I've never had ear ache either, hope I never get them!


----------



## laurenxs

Aww bless ya I hate it when ya mske up doesn't go right I only wear it for work now though I don't see the point otherwise I can never be bothered to out it on just to do the school run and shopping lol toothache has gone down abot today thankfully and had a nights sleep so although I'm sicky I'm feeling better than yesterday, been sick again this morning so fed think it's kicked in :( 

Yeah the ice pops helped! Oh kept nicking them last night so I shouted at him that he could only have the ones I don't like haha 

I haven't had ear ache often but that's awful aswell rough wood think I've only ever had it once or twice.. I suffer with back ache cos of nerve damage and that's an awful pain too no painkillers never eases it, before I fell preg with Alisha I was on max dose
Of tramadol and even that never worked just sent me a bit loopy when it kicked in lol I refused to take it when I fell pregnant and the doctor tried to make me have it again when I'd had her but I refused again lol it wasn't helping so didn't see the point

Got my scan in like 6 hours I'm so scared fingers x'ed everything is ok down there (the way I'm feelin makes me think it is though) I will let u know how it goes xx


----------



## Linny

Hi girls, may I be a late joiner?

I'm due around 18th June according to LMP! It's my second pregnancy &#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Of course Hun :) we are due around the same time, my 2nd baby too but 5th pregnancy how are u feeling xx


----------



## Linny

I'm sorry for your losses! 

I'm feeling bit crappy but I have a really bad head cold so I'm not sure how much of it is down to that. Mostly I'm just exhausted which isn't really an option with a bundle of energy toddler &#128522; the hangover feeling is also starting to creep in!!

How you feeling? Have you told a lot of people yet? X


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I've been feeling worse as the days go on and I've just had really bad toothache aswell so that isn't helping :( lol been sick the last 2 mornings and felt sic all day :( and yeah it's not easy I've got a 3 year old and jus had to go into the school for 'family day' 39 3/4 year olds doesn't help wen u feel crappy lol
Other the usual tiredness, sickness and sore boobs I'm not too bad lol
We have so far told my mam, my sister and my boss that's all, we have an early scan this afternoon at 3pm so if that goes ok we will be telling ohs parents and a few more people close to us have u? Xx


----------



## Linny

Oh that sounds horrendous, with all those kids haha!! I just dragged us to the shops, it was a big effort!

I really feel for you on the ms. Last pregnancy I had it constantly from 6-11 weeks. I was only sick a few times but felt constantly sick and could only eat ginger biscuits and rich tea &#128542;

This time I feel more light headed and bit sicky. I find I'm constantly hungry but can't find anything I wanna eat!! Definitely off sweet foods!

I've just told my mum, bros, sister (I had to cos had family holiday booked for June next year) and a couple of close friends. My OH will tell Everyman and his dog grrr haha!!

Oh good luck with your scan, how exciting x


----------



## saraaa

Ah I always have to wear some form of eye make up lol, I usually just do it in the morning then it's on for the day lol. I thought I was gonna be sick on the way to work this morning, my 5am alarm didn't help lol had to be at work by 7 but I get to go home at 4 :) 
Ahh good luck!! Ill check my phone when I finish haha :) x x


----------



## Linny

I just ate a ham and chip sarnie...I think in about five mins I'm gonna feel sick that I just ate that!


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah it's always an effort with toddlers going to the shops anyway I do it wen she's at school now it's so much easier and quicker lol

Yeah with Alisha I had sickness but didn't start til 8 weeks so kicked in early this time around :( yeah I'm constantly hungry aswell but only ever fancy something we haven't got in lol my poor oh will be getting sick of running to the shop for random things soon haha

Aw Atleast u finish at work I couldn't possibly get up for work at 5am lol 7 is bad enough! 

Thank u both I'll let u know how it goes! Not long now! Eek 

I'm eating super noodles and they going down lovely.. Can't say it's gonna stay that way lol

Linny do u have a boy or a girl? And what age xx


----------



## Linny

Oh I love super noodles especially BBQ beef nom nom!! Now i can see myself going out to shops again haha!!

I have a girl, called Maisy. She will be 3 in January. She goes between my mums and private nursery when I'm at work so I don't get a lot of time to do much without her but she's mostly a good girl! Just very active! How are u handling toddler and pregnancy?

Saraaa...I wouldn't manage work for 7 no way! I feel for u on the train at that time ughh x


----------



## saraaa

Just finished! It was stock take today it was horrible :( I'm absolutely exhausted... OH doesn't finish til about 7 tho so I feel for him because we work together. So glad I get a lay in and I don't start til 2:15 tomorrow :)


----------



## laurenxs

Scan went well :) measuring 5+6 and seen heartbeat :) mega milestone for us as our mcs we've never gotten a heartbeat so went relieved gt another one in 2 weeks a 'reassurance scan' so that will be even better hopefully 

lol I don't usually eat super noodles as I think they've got no taste but they were quite nice earlier and we r going to the chippy for tea yum yum :) 

Yeah managing quite well at the min she's quite good she's happy to sit and watch telly so makes it easier and with her being at school nursery shes tired on an afternoon anyway so doesn't want to do much have u told ur daughter about the baby yet? 

Ahh stocktake I would hate doing that in primark lol I hate doing it in my salon and we've only got 2 shelves of products haha xx


----------



## saraaa

Ahh woo! I've been waiting for the notification :D haha. Did you get a picture? It was really bad lol I think it just gives everyone an excuse to moan about the other departments when you have to go count their stuff, there was only about 23 of us counting and we got the shop and stock room done by 1! :) so ready for bed lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I'm soo happy lol and no picture, it was onl a little blob so will get one in 2 weeks she said :) 
Aw I bet it's an absolute nightmare
I'm off out to do some mobile hair now I hate doing it on a night but never mind lol lookin forward to my chippy lol 
U still feeling sicky xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm alright at the mo! Haven't had tea yet tho, so we'll see after that lol don't fancy anything really apart from OHs pizza that's in the freezer :D lol gonna have a Nutella sandwich to hold me off until he gets home :) 
How are you feeling?? Have fun lol xx


----------



## Linny

Yey, glad to hear your scan went well! Must be a massive relief &#128512; and only another two more weeks till your next one!

I'm having a chippy tea too, just waiting for it!

I haven't told Maisy, she would just blurt it out everywhere and I would rather have had a scan first. 

Have u thought about having a private scan saraaa? Stock take sounds hardwork! I have been lazy with DD today. She's been glitter gluing so it's everywhere ooops x


----------



## Linny

Have u told ur DD yet? X


----------



## saraaa

I did look up the scanning place near me but I think it said they don't do it before 17 weeks or something like that... When I phoned the midwife before for my booking in I got a call the same day, it's been a week tomorrow this time and nothing yet :/ gonna have to phone again tomorrow :/ I had a miscarriage a couple months ago so I don't think I'll get an early scan as it's only happened once, I've passed that milestone this time as well :) xx


----------



## Linny

So sorry you've had a loss. I'm surprised you wouldn't be considered for an early scan, but yey for getting further along.

Everywhere seems to be different for booking in. I saw my doctor who discussed pregnancy do's and don'ts then I went to reception to book my midwife appt for 31st october. I will prob get a scan date through the post.

Scans here range from £69-£100, my oh is a tight arse and says its too much to pay to see a blob boooo x


----------



## saraaa

I think my doctors you have to have had 3 miscarriages before you're considered high risk and get an early scan :/ last time I had to ring up the docs wait for the midwife to phone back and get an appointment for 10 weeks to sort out paper work and scans but not sure what's happening this time :/ 
Haha a blob, do either of you have a name for it while it's growing?? Ours is sprog lol! Xx


----------



## Linny

Aww sprog haha! I personally haven't got a name, my OH on the other hand calls it 'brax' he thinks it's a boy (I don't) and wants to call it 'Braxton' (again I don't) :rofl:

Have either of you had any inklings to sex? Will you find out? X


----------



## saraaa

Haha I always wanted a boy, now I'm thinking I want a girl, the only thing I've looked at is the Chinese pregnancy calendar, that seems to be right for everyone in my family so far and mine says girl :) ill deffo find out! I'm so impatient haha x x


----------



## Linny

Is that the Chinese predictor where you put in your age and month conceived? If it is I've done 10 haha...7 girl to 3 boy haha!!

I did actually see a psychic at a friends birthday party earlier this year. It was all just a bit of fun but ever since things have been coming true for everyone. One of the things she said to me was I would have another girl but she'd be 'a little buggar' haha! I argued I'd already had her.....maybe not! X


----------



## laurenxs

Hii hope u both ok Back from doing hair and had my chippy was clover not feeling too clever now though haha
Yeah we have told Alisha but she doesn't really understand she thinks the baby is going to come soon bless her and keeps kissing my tummy and saying she can hear the baby lol and she thinks it's a boy! 

We kinda want a boy as one of each would be nice but we aren't bothered either eat and the Chinese gender predictor for us said boy too

Yeah we will definitely be finding out we r way too impatient haha xx


----------



## Linny

It's funny you should say that but I was reading on here someone else's LO predicted sex of her next baby and had it right. Maybe your having a boy and your LO is very intuitive&#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Lol it's quite strange she's said it's a boy because she's saying she wants a little sister but it's a boy in mammys tummy xx


----------



## saraaa

I prefer the one when its a gird and you just do the month and age good for me that September and October both say girl for me because I think I'm on the cross over between them! Now waiting to pick OH up, then cheesy pasta and garlic bread for tea, finally!! I've been hungry since 5 lol xx


----------



## Linny

Which website that one on saraaa?? I luuuurve garlic bread, I always forget I've eaten it next day and breathe over everyone the next day :rofl:

My chippy was superb too. Felt sick after but that's past thankfully x


----------



## Jamie2255

Hey everyone! 

Just got back from my appointment and our little tadpole has a heartbeat :) The tech told me i'm measuring 6 weeks and 1 day but they couldn't tell me anything else, just that they would send the results to my doctor and i would have to wait for them to call me. i'm anxiously waiting but i assume it will be good news, we did see the heartbeat and everything! Trying to not worry! 

They told me to come on a full bladder and omgosh i was ready to pee my pants! she said "oh my gosh, your bladder is extremely full!" i said 'YES I KNOW!" haha.


----------



## laurenxs

Lol do u want a bit or a girl Linny? 

Fantastic new Jamie! Mine went well aswell if u haven't seen
I got offered another one in 2 weeks so I go for another on 6th nov :) how r u feeling today?

I love garlic bread aswell and garlic sauce lol we always have takeaway on a Friday night so I feel sorry for my clients Saturday morning haha xx


----------



## PrayingMom

Sooo, went to the doctor Tuesday and yep I'm expecting and I'm due June 20th. I see we all are June babies, I'm super excited about it. A little about myself. Last pregnancy ended at 20 weeks from a shorten cervix last year. But I'm overalls confident in this pregnancy bc we all taken all proper measurements with our doctor. Also soo crazy my best friend found out she is too due July 4. I'm sooo happy for us all it been a long time coming. Thank god .


----------



## Linny

That full bladder comment made me laugh Jamie! I had an emergency scan with my first at 8wks, they'd told me full bladder. Well I was in there waiting for what felt like hours. I was so desperate to go I couldn't concentrate on what my mum was saying. In the end they said I could let half of it out and top up by drinking more water. By time I got seen the sonographer told me my bladder was too full to do scan so had to empty it first! If I'd not been so desperate to pee I would have screamed haha!!

I guess if I could choose it would be boy to have one of each and Maisy wants a baby bros. But a girl would be just as amazing cos she would have a sister &#128522; I think it will be a girl x

Congrats prayingmum x


----------



## laurenxs

Congratulations Hun sorry to hear about your loss last year

Wishing u a happy and healthy 9months 
(I'm due around 19th June so we are about the same) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol Linny it makes it worse when they are pressing the ultrasound thing into your bladder aswell at my 20 week scan with Alisha I'm surprised I never punched her lol (or weed on her :p) 

Any reasons ur thinking girl? I'm thinking boy for me xx


----------



## Linny

At my 20 week scan I was in there aaages, they needed her to change position to measure something so they sent me off for a 20 min walk! I would have punched her if she'd not been preggo too :rofl:

I dunno really. There seems to be a lot of girls in OH's family, his brother has a girl (not sure that means anything) the psychic at the party said I'd have a girl. Guess it's my gut. Having said that last time I thought it was boy so my gut is a load of crap haha!!!

I take it your a hairdresser? How'd you stay on ur feet all day without passing out?? X


----------



## Linny

Why boy for you? X


----------



## saraaa

Linny said:


> Which website that one on saraaa?? I luuuurve garlic bread, I always forget I've eaten it next day and breathe over everyone the next day :rofl:
> 
> My chippy was superb too. Felt sick after but that's past thankfully x

https://www.momswhothink.com/pregnancy/chinese-pregnancy-calendar.html

This is the one that's been right for my family :) I meant August/September not October I got confused lol. Girl for me! :) xx


----------



## Linny

That's freaky....mine says boy on that one! Maybe my gut is totally wrong! I'm all confused now haha x thanks x


----------



## saraaa

Haha I think that's the one, it was only wrong for one person n that was my OHs little brother but he probably gave me the wrong dates lol xx


----------



## saraaa

Check it for other people in your family and see if they're right, like your mums details and see if it comes out with girl for you :D xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol aww bless how was ur pregnancy last time? Do u feel this ones any different? 

No idea why I think boy just a feeling i suppose but I thought I was having a girl with Alisha so maybe I'm psychic haha 

And yeah I'm a hairdresser lol I do 32 hours (4 x 8 hr shifts) in a salon the do mobile work aswell and I have no idea how I manage lol I think it's cos I'm so stubborn I don't let anything interfere with my work :p with Alisha I started maternity leave on a Saturday and went in to have her on Monday lol I will not be doing that this time I want Atleast 4 weeks off before baby comes xx


----------



## laurenxs

I tried the Chinese predictor and that said Girl for me! An tried it with my sister last baby which was a boy and That said it should of been a girl lol xx


----------



## saraaa

Ahh I suppose the only way you'll really know is when it comes out ;) haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

Or at ur 20 wk scan lol :p xx


----------



## Linny

I'm gonna try that now saraaa hee hee!! Are you another that's on your feet all day? 

Woah that is a lot of hours! Defo need those few weeks before to relax a bit and get organised. Maisy came two weeks early for me, I was not amused! I had pencilled in a full couch potato day haha!!

This pregnancy is totally different. Not as sick, much more tired, craving salty savoury things, last time sweet. My belly is huuuge bloat-age! I can barely close the buttons by end of day, didn't get any real change in belly till well over 20 weeks last time. Still liking tea, last time couldn't drink it! How about you? X


----------



## laurenxs

Lol yeah and on my 3 days off I spend it running round with a 3 year old lol it's all fun :) I had to get induced last time I'm hoping I don't have to this time 
Yeah definately different my symtoms are pretty much the same just a lot earlier and stronger than last time and last time I wanted full meals all the time whereas this time I just want lots of small snacky things and def more bloated this time after I eat I've already got a 'bump' lol x


----------



## Linny

Omg I just did that predictor for my sister, Maisy, OH's sister and both kids of my best mate! All fricking right!! Wtf haha!! This is now my favourite game &#128512; x


----------



## saraaa

Yep I work in Primark :/ lol I do 3 8 hour days and 2 4 hour days, exhausting. Actually wanted to die at work today after stock take and getting up so early lol. 
I'm glad you 2 have been through it so I know where to get my answers ;) haha xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha it is freaky!! X


----------



## Linny

I'm soooooo tired &#128542; Maisy is not one to miss any part of the day and usually strolls in full of beans between 5.30-6am! I used to be ok with it but with pregnancy crapness and this damn head cold it's a killer!!

Both your jobs are pretty full on, thankfully once the sickness passes pregnancy can be really quite nice &#128522;

I work mon-weds. The only difficult bit when u feel crap is part if the job is serving on a customer counter....and we all know what smells they can bring in :rofl: I'm getting made redundant in December though boo!!

What's ur mat leave like? How long you taking off? X


----------



## laurenxs

Aw I'm quite lucky Alisha sleeps until Atleast 7am so any time after that I'm
Ok getting up lol she ony just started sleeping through a few months ago we had some
Real problems with her being up for hours on a night between 3 and 6 lol that was hard
Work but she's a lot better now thankfully! 

Eurgh yeah I have a few 'smelly' customers haven't had them in since becoming pregnant but I'm dreading it! Lol 
Aww sorry to hear your getting made redundant! 
I'm thinking middle of May until middle of November as December is a really busy time for us so could do with being back into it for then I only had 2 month off with Alisha cos I didn't qualify for any sort of maternity pay! So we couldn't afford or me to be off any longer unfortunately :( but looking at 6mths this time! I love my job though so I'm quite happy to go back then I don't even like havin time off it gets my routines all muddled up lol

Are u looking for a new job or are u going to wait? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Yep! Especially the shop I work in, some disgusting people in there! Swapping clothes over... So you go to pick something up and is worn, eurgh!! It is pink day for breast cancer today tho so atleast I don't have to wear my horrible uniform :) I'm wearing a pink hoody because everything else shows off my belly and I'm trying to keep it secret lol :) 
I'm gonna leave as late as I can so probably a week or so before I'm due aslong as everything goes smoothly :) ours is a year I think but I hate my job so I'm not going back lol, ill use my maternity leave to look for a new job or weigh up if its worth me going back with the cost of child care xx


----------



## saraaa

Oh I didn't think my message had posted I was about to write it all out again lol


----------



## laurenxs

Lol I hate it when that happens u accidentally delete it all! We are allowed up to a year but I don't think we could afford for me not too work for too long.. I couldn't think of nothing worse than going to work if u don't like your job, don't get me wrong it's stressful and hard work but I still love it lol plus u hear loads of gossip :p (tht is of course confidential) but I've heard all sorts over the years one of my clients was having an affair and she was confiding in my and asking how to tell her husband.. That was a bit awkward to say the least! Lol xx


----------



## Linny

I find my job really boring but absolutely love the people I work with. I'm gutted that I won't be seeing them every week. But I think it will give me a kick up the bum to try something else. I'm not sure I can really afford to try find something when I leave. I will be about 16 weeks and unless I walk into something straight away I will just save pennies by taking Maisy out of her private nursery. I've put her name down for school nursery Easter intake so we shall see. 

I'm hoping a year too but again like you saraaa I'm not sure it would be worth me getting a job with childcare costs for a 6mth old and after school clubs for Maisy. I guess I will just see what comes up x


----------



## Linny

:rofl: on the life stories you get to hear!!

We had same sleep issues with Maisy too. Last year we had to get a community nursery nurse in to visit and help me out cos she would wake up countless times and would be up ages. It's so hard sometimes haha! BUT she has massively improved. I still get up 1/2 times a night, it's the early mornings that's a killer. Especially now it's dark x


----------



## saraaa

In my shop the whole thing is gossip lol there's a lot of arguments but I think that's what you get when there's about 50 girls all working together... Feel sorry for the 5 blokes the work during the week! One being my OH haha. There was one girl start an affair with one of the electricians we had in! Lol then he turned up at her house when her fiancé was home lol!! Xx


----------



## Linny

:rofl: :rofl: oh dear!! Lots of naughty antics!!

Did u meet your OH through work then? Was there a fight for him with all those girls?? &#128522; x


----------



## saraaa

Yeah I'd been there about 5 years when he came to my store :) we both had partners, I lived with my ex who was a tw*t he was a soldier n used the fact that women liked the uniform to his advantage... Then I left him n found out that my OH liked me took him about 3 months to ask me out and then we haven't spent a night apart since :D the first time we went out his car ran out of petrol and we spent about 2 or 3 hours stuck in the car waiting for our friend to bring us petrol haha xx


----------



## Linny

Aww haha!! Memorable first date &#128522; lovely that you've never spent a night apart! Your ex sounds like a huge arse! X


----------



## Linny

Omg my girl can eat! So far today she has had...
Rice Krispies
Bowl of prunes and Nat yog(with bit of honey)
Handful of rice cakes and raisins
Shared oddities bag with me
And a huge banana.
Lunch given just now....ham sandwich and cubes of cheese!

In comparison I've eaten 
Special K
Few of the oddities 
Just eaten a rice pot for lunch &#128512;


----------



## saraaa

Haha I've been trying to eat before work so today I've had 3 baby bells a pack of cheese and onion crisps and a ham sandwich, pregnancy deffo slows down digestion because I ate a pot noodle last night about 6 and I was still stuffed at 11 lol. Just had a call from the midwife my first appointment is 7th nov at 11:30 :):) xx


----------



## Linny

I feel really sicky hungry all the time, like I've not eaten when I have!

Yey on mw appt! Will that be your booking in? Mine is 31st October which is quite early &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Aww what a nice story about u meeting your oh mine was a nightclub meeter my friend was dating his friend and we escalated from there.. We didn't get together until a year later we got to know each other as friend (with benefits :p) first and I'm so glad we did cos now 5 and a half year later we r engaged and planning our wedding but I believe if we'd of rushed into things it wouldn't of worked out 

Glad to hear ur daughter can eat! lol mine eats as little as possible and all she ever asks for is red soup (tomato soup) lol which is funny cos she was such a fatty little baby and ate way too much then it just gets less and less now 

Aww yet on ur appt I'll be having mine later now as going for my scan before booking in xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha yeah it'll be my booking in :) excited! It's good timing aswell because OH has that day off :) how are both of you this evening? Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aw that's good at least u can both go together my oh get his shifts 3 weeks in advance and can change them up to a week before so he will just change what he's working to come to appointments etc 

I'm feeling ok this evening (nice to say) lol felt rubbish on and off all day but now I'm feeling ok just tired how about u xx


----------



## saraaa

Mine gets his a couple weeks in advance too, luckily he's working lates that week and they don't have to do it on a Thursday :) I've felt pretty good today! No sickness really just extremely tired, the postman woke me up at 8 this morning I had an alarm set for 11:30 incase I had a massive lay in before work lol. Least there's no work for me for 2 days :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aw that's good that uve felt a bit better :) aww lucky u I don't know how I'm going to cope at work with this sickness :( It wasn't this bad with Alisha I'm sure of it lol..

Yeah we had a sleep in this morning as well Alisha's school have broke up for half term so we snuggled in mammys bed til 9 :p (daddy was at work hehe) xxx


----------



## Linny

Morning girls! The exhaustion took over yesterday and I was in bed at 9!

Aww wish Maisy would snuggle in bed with us! She's so awake in the morning, so soon as she's out of bed she wants to go downstairs and moans till you give in haha!! My mums bought her a gro-clock for Xmas so gonna see if that works.

Yeah she's a good eater mostly but I would say for main meals she's hit and miss.

I met my OH on a blind date 6 years ago! I couldn't stand him at first haha! But I agreed to a second and third date and it went from there. He won't be coming to any appts, maybe the scans I'm not sure. He rarely takes time off work (he's self employed) and does sometimes bother me but I guess over time I've got used to it!

OH was up with Maisy today so I had a lie in of sorts, just realised he's very clever cos il be up with her tomorrow when clocks go back...,4.30am for me &#128542; x


----------



## Linny

Ps just to talk boobs...how are yours?? Mine are getting bigger already and cos I'm only a B cup all my bras are underwired and feel so uncomfortable. Don't wanna go and get remeasured yet and have to do it again in a few months x


----------



## saraaa

Mine have big and small days lol some days they're really firm others they're all squishy lol! I can see veins starting to appear :/ I'm usually a D but some of my bras are Cs and there's no way I can get in them now lol. 
Also my no sickness didn't last! Woke up this morning and its back :( and the room keeps spinning, eurgh. Still in my pjs on the sofa with a blanket :)


----------



## Linny

Aww no poor you &#128542; your doing the best thing by just resting up! Have you some plain snacks to hand? Rich tea were good for me last pregnancy! All good signs though, especially the blue veins. I've just started getting them a little, plus on my belly too!

I think I'm pretty lucky so far! I feel dizzy more than sick and just hungry all the time. I'm dreading it kicking in to when I can't eat (or I might get lucky this time)

Any wkend plans....apart from the couch?? X


----------



## laurenxs

Hi girls! Ahh boob talk mine have definately grown lol I just wish they would stay after the pregnancy if they didn't hurt so much! 

Aww Saraaa the ms is awful isn't it I've been sick everyday for 4 days and felt it ALL day so I know how ur feeling. 

No plans for me just working all weeken and xfactor lol what about u? Xx


----------



## Linny

Haha yup I wish my boobs would stay too!!

No plans either. Just bought Maisy some new boots today so I hope they see her through winter cos there a fortune! Tonight X factor (I will prob fall asleep) have fun ladies x


----------



## saraaa

My appetitie has slowly come back over the last couple of days yay! It's just picking something to eat... Had pulled pork baguettes and curly fries yesterday, mmmm. Not sure what to have tonight tho, when I picked OH up from work yesterday he met me with flowers and a couple of bits from the bakery and a French stick to have ham and cheese baguettes for lunch today :D xx


----------



## saraaa

Oh another thing I keep meaning to say is are you taking prenatal vitamins? If so are you taking them for the whole 9 months? I feel so much better when I don't take them, I googled it and it said try taking them at different times of the day so I'm taking them at night now so I sleep through the sicky feeling :/


----------



## Linny

Aww bless your oh!! That's do thoughtful. Glad ur picking up a bit &#128522;

I'm taking pregnacare and will continue with them till the baby comes. That's what I did last pregnancy. My doc said all you really need is folic acid and vit d though. I've heard that a lot about them making you feel worse. Do you take them on a full tummy? I take my after breakfast and usually ok.

I just notice Lauren you said u got engaged! Congrats on that, was it a surprise? 

Meh, my best mate just cancelled our plans today for a hangover (though she's pleading food poisening from a kebab!) I feel irrationally pissed off cos was looking forward to it &#128542; x


----------



## laurenxs

Glad u can eat again Sara :) I'm eating cos I know I have to eat lol as much as I don't want too cos feeling so sicky 

Sorry to hear about you friend cancelling your plans! It's awful when it looking forward to is as well

And thanks Linny, yeah it was a surprise I'd been moaning at him for ages and gave up Christmas last year lol and when we were on holiday in May he proposed :) got our wedding booked now as well so I've got a busy 2 years lol xx


----------



## Linny

Wow, defo a busy but exciting couple of years!

Ughh ms has kicked in today. Was retching all morning so haven't gone to work. Heads sore too. Managed bit of food so hope it stays down.

How you girls? X


----------



## Jamie2255

Hi everyone! sorry haven't posted in a while, i had Friday off from work and Saturday and Sunday. I'm pretty sure i spent more of the weekend sleeping than i did awake :sleep:. I've been EXHAUSTED! Also feeling really barfy but keep telling myself that it's a good thing. 

I spoke with my doctor's nurse on Friday to get the results and she said "well you're pregnant with one baby" haha i had to laugh about that comment. Then she said everything looked great and my due date is June 17! which is one day after my anniversary :) I have another appointment November 27 and he will try to listen to the heartbeat but i won't get another ultrasound until 20 weeks. 

i'm FINALLY starting to get over my awful cold. I thought that was going to be the death of me. It's bad enough when i'm so nauseous that nothing sounds good but also that my throat hurts so bad that anything that does sound good would make my throat hurt! vicious cycle...

So my hubby and i went out for dinner Saturday night and i said "omgosh, i'm not going to lie, when we get to the car i'm going to have to unbutton my pants, i just cant take it anymore haha." and he started laughing and said "i will too, we're in this together." It just made me laugh, he doesn't really show emotion so i feel really good when he gives little hints that he's excited. 

i hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah Linny very busy lol, need to get a wiggle on straight after Xmas! Aww poor u with ms!
I'm really ill with mine, really struggling badly :( my mam had Alisha while we were at work today and my oh was telling her this morning I'm really poorly and he's worried bless him! His comments of 'u don't look too good babe' aren't really helping either :p god love him that's him attempting to be nice! 

Thankfully I'm still eating quite well which is a good think as I'm only 8st usually so need to eat to keep this baby growing lol
Where abouts 'up North' are u? Xx

Ahh Jamie I could sleep for a week! I'm soo tired lucky u to have all that time asleep lol I wish I could! Looking forward to 3 days off after tomorrow and thankfully Alisha is on half term from school so no school runs this week :)
How far will u be for ur next appt? And how come u don't have a scan at 12 weeks? That's a long time to wait until 20 weeks :(
Lol about ur Saturday night, I can't button any of my trousers up! I can understand my skinny jeans etc but my work trousers we quite loose and having to wrap a hair bobble round :p 
Glad ur colds clearing up! 
I'm due around the 19th so not long at all between us! I still think June seems a million miles away but it's not really, after Xmas it's only 6 months and if it's anything like this year
It's going I fly by! Xxx


----------



## Linny

Haha aww bless him. He sounds lovely your OH. Can you take a day off work or get ur mum to watch Alisha while you chill for a few hours? I don't know how your dealing one to one with people when u feel terrible. Poor love!

I feel a lot better tonight for taking the day at home. My boss now knows and was laughing about how I won't be able to have a drink at our leaving/Xmas do when I've organised it all. He said he would look into mat leave I might be entitled to which will be good.

I live in Leeds, where are you at I can't see from my phone? 

I'm the same with the bloat Jamie, I was wearing jeans with a long hoody covering the buttons cos couldn't fasten them haha!!

U ok saraaa? X x


----------



## laurenxs

I hate taking time of work, I feel like I let my clients down as they trust me with there hair and quite a lot of mine won't let anybody else do it lol it's not my boss/co workers I'm letting down, it's them :( but if I get any worse I think I might have to, I was with a client today and had to leave them for 5 mins to be sick! Thankfully one if the girls who I'm close knows I'm pregnant stepped in to help( I was blow drying at the time) so it wasn't too bad but no one else knows so thy were looking at me quite strange lol I faked a dodgey kebab! Haha and I also don't like asking my mam too much as she looks after her on makin days and Tuesdays and still works full time herself! So I feel guilty asking her not that she would be bothered she loves having her she lived wit us for 6 months at the beginning oft he year while moving house so says she misses being around Alisha all the time

I'm not far from Middlesbrough, we were in Leeds last month we had a night away just the 2 of us, went for a meal and then to highlight? Was a comedy club we enjoyed it xxx


----------



## Linny

Gosh no not far at all. Leeds is fab, great for shopping and night life is good. That being said, apart from a night in July, I've not been out since before Maisy was born! Were like little hermits haha!

Aww bless ya! I totally get your point about not wanting to let your clients down. You will just have to take it a day at a time. Least ur getting looked after at home. Know what you mean about your mum too. It's always hard to ask my mum to have Maisy cos she does tues/weds most weeks when I'm working and there getting on a bit so it's hard for them. There having her in two weeks overnight though so that will be good for a lie in. Maisy was up at 4am this morning with the clocks, think that's why I felt so bad &#128542; x


----------



## Jamie2255

I don't think i'll have a 12 week scan because i had the early scan at 6 weeks. I think normally they do one at 12 and one at 20 but since he didn't know how far along i was he did one right away. At my next appointment they do a bunch of blood work, pelvic exam and listen to the heartbeat. It def can't come soon enough! It's one day before Thanksgiving too so hopefully it goes well and i'll have tons to be thankful for :) 

Does anyone know anything about if eating too much peanut butter causes peanut allergies? All i can eat is peanut butter sandwiches and i just found my new weakness, peanut butter filled pretzels! A lady i work with read somewhere that eating too much peanut butter in the 3rd trimester can cause peanut allergies but she's also been crazy about EVERY single little thing she eats or does. I'm surprised girls at my work haven't caught that i'm prego yet. I heated my lunch up today and sat it in front of me and i couldn't even choke it down to look like i was hungry, i threw my whole lunch away and surprisingly no one said anything or probably didn't notice. 

Lauren - you know i was thinking over the weekend, i'm going to have to turn into super mom because i don't know how mom's do this sickness/exhaustion thing with a toddler running around!


----------



## laurenxs

Lol yeah we don't get out much either we aren't big drinkers anymore either since having Alisha lol we are very lucky though Alisha stays at ohs parents every Friday as we both work early Saturday mornings so we do her a break from 6pm so we can't complain at all and we told them we were expecting another baby and they are already planning there 3r bedroom lol oh is an only child so they love having Alisha and spoil her rotton! Which sometimes isn't a good thing lol and as they love half hour away from us they only see her once a week 

Ahh I don't think I'd get through the day if Alisha was up at 4am! Poor u! Even with the clocks going back she wasn't up til 7 which is good, to be honest when she started school nursery she got a lot better with sleeping so fingers crossed maisy will
Do the same for u

Jamie there used to be a thing years ago hen I coulmt eat peanuts etc but I think they changed it, i personally think if they are going the be allergic they are regardless of whether u eat it or not and that's good that u should hear te heartbeat we don't hear anything at ultrasounds just see it and then midwife won't try and listen for it until 16weeks and I don't think I could get a Doppler cos id be constantly worrying lol
It's not the toddler that's the issue it's the work lol Alisha is really quite good we just keep saying mammys feeling a bit poorly and she just comes and sits with me saying I'll make u better mammy lol bless her, she's quite lazy anyway :p she would rather play on her own than have me or oh play with her and she likes the telly a lot xxx


----------



## Linny

That's great you have a night a week to yourselves, especially when your up so early for work. We only have my mum and step dad as OH's family all live in Scotland. 

I do struggle with Maisy sometimes because she sounds opposite to Alisha. She wants you to constantly play with her. She wants you involved in everything she's doing which has been hard. She has lots of energy and constantly asks to go to park or go to shops but we've always been quite busy so it's probably why. She will watch tv for a little bit but gets bored easily so I'm always trying to find new things for her to do. Think that's why my mum struggles sometimes.She's clingy too so follows me everywhere. She still cries when I leave her at nursery on a Monday and she's been going since she was 14mths!! She's fab and a good girl but just not an easy child haha x

Any of you tried the Bella bands for the bloat? I might invest in some x x


----------



## saraaa

Sorry not really been on here! Just been sleeping really lol especially last night I fell asleep about 9 then OH woke me up for some chocolate pudding then I fell back to sleep a little while after haha. Feeling a lot more tired, appetite has come back though and sickness isn't as frequent :) sometimes I'll get a horrible wave of it but it passes :) staring to feel more like myself again :) xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Saraaa - how far are you now? I'm 7 weeks today and this is probably my worst day yet. I could hardly stand for longer than 5 minutes this morning to get ready. I sat on the edge of the bathtub and did my hair sitting down. 

I cooked pizza last night thinking if i took all the time to make it, surely i could convince myself to eat it. Nope! ended up having a peanut butter sandwich instead. I went to bed at 7 last night. Seems like the only time i really don't feel sick is when i sleep (ha) and first when i wake up. Other than that it gets worse and worse throughout the day.


----------



## laurenxs

Hi girls well had a massive scare today, finished work at 1pm, got home
ANd started bleeding :( rang epac and they told me to go Straight in for a scan I was so sure I was miscarrying again.. Any way baby looks good still has a strong heartbeat and has progressed from my scan 5 days ago
Still worried but a bit reassured to see the baby and the lady at epac said it was fine and looking good but any problems to go straight back
We got a pic today but don't know how to upload it 
Hope every one else is ok xx


----------



## Linny

Aww Lauren, that must have been so scary for you! 

It's great that they got you scanned straight away, can't imagine how scary it must have been after suffering losses before! Main thing is healthy bean....and pic too &#128522;

I had bleeding in my last pregnancy and at the scan they saw the area of the bleed but didn't affect baby. Midwife there told me how common bleeding us in early pregnancy. She told me to rest, no heavy lifting, no pushing vac around or even changing beds. As stressful as it might seem it might be worth you take a bit of time off to rest :hugs: :hugs:

Hi saraaa glad to hear your feeling bit better. Jamie, sorry bout the all day sickness x


----------



## Jamie2255

Oh no Lauren! So glad your scan turned out ok and you're little peanut is still looking good! Try to get some rest!!


----------



## laurenxs

Thank u both, I've got 3 days off now so not doing a thing! The blessings slowed down now so hopefully will stop very soon and they have no idea where the bleedings come from but Atleast every thing is ok that's the main thing! And I'm
Still feeling very sicky so that's a good thing (in a weird way lol) xx


----------



## Linny

Yep, best thing you can do is relax! Get waited on hand and foot by the fella and enjoy some lovely me time :hugs:

Hope the bleeding stops very soon lovely x x


----------



## saraaa

Jamie2255 said:


> Saraaa - how far are you now? I'm 7 weeks today and this is probably my worst day yet. I could hardly stand for longer than 5 minutes this morning to get ready. I sat on the edge of the bathtub and did my hair sitting down.
> 
> I cooked pizza last night thinking if i took all the time to make it, surely i could convince myself to eat it. Nope! ended up having a peanut butter sandwich instead. I went to bed at 7 last night. Seems like the only time i really don't feel sick is when i sleep (ha) and first when i wake up. Other than that it gets worse and worse throughout the day.

I'm 7/8 weeks not sure exactly because my positive test was almost 2 weeks before my period was due lol and got 3+ on a cb digi the day my period would have been due :/ lol.


----------



## saraaa

laurenxs said:


> Hi girls well had a massive scare today, finished work at 1pm, got home
> ANd started bleeding :( rang epac and they told me to go Straight in for a scan I was so sure I was miscarrying again.. Any way baby looks good still has a strong heartbeat and has progressed from my scan 5 days ago
> Still worried but a bit reassured to see the baby and the lady at epac said it was fine and looking good but any problems to go straight back
> We got a pic today but don't know how to upload it
> Hope every one else is ok xx

Glad everything's alright! Can't wait to have a scan date to look forward to :) if u go on the advance messaging bit u can click the icon to upload a pic :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aww thanks saraa I'll try now lol, bleedings almost stopped more like a brown discharge (yuk) lol and been sick all day today and so far all me and Alisha have done is sat on the sofa and watched pepoa pig and tangled lol my oh has told me I'm not allowed to do any housework lol which is killing me cos i actually like cleaning lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## saraaa

Awww lovely pic! Can't wait to have one! On my count down to my midwifes appointment :) I've got loads of housework to do after work :( one of my dogs has decided it would be a good time to moult :( would have to be the white one as well lol. Thinking about ordering a doppler later, but I think the novelty would wear off pretty quickly xx


----------



## laurenxs

I still haven't booked my midwife appt lol I really should soon how far will u be at ur first appt? Aww no that's not good mine isn't too bad as oh has been doing it but it's not quite to my standard lol Atleast he's tried though.. I won't be getting a Doppler i would rely
Too much on it I think then if I can't find it one day I'll be scared lol plus it's
One thing to look forward to ur mw appts or I think, or Atleast it was for me with Alisha Atleast until the end anyway cos I got pre eclampsia so had to I to hospital every other day for 4 hours, I got sick of hearing the heart best lol well it probably wasn't that I was probably just sick of hospital full stop! Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Erm it's next Thursday so somewhere around 8/9 weeks :) yeh oh has tried to do ours too but not to my standard either haha 
How are you feeling lately?? Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Well i thought i was starting to get out of the sickness part last night. I even cooked supper, cleaned up the kitchen and finally looked at the Sunday newspaper. I went to bed around 8:30 with a headache and woke up sick again this morning :( i try to keep reminding myself that it's a good thing.


----------



## laurenxs

Rubbish saraa :( lol I know it's a good think but please please
Don't make me suffer much longer :( lol feelin right sorry for myself what about u? Xx
Lol Jamie I have 10 mins in the day when I think yess that's it it's one for a bit but nope it comes back and I keep falling asleep on the sofa at 9pm which is not like me at all xx


----------



## Linny

Glad your bleeding has stopped now Lauren and enjoy your resting up &#128522;

Saraaa I borrowed a Doppler off my friend in my last pregnancy. The midwife had found heartbeat at 12wk appt so I knew where to look. You would never imagine it's so low down. Anyway I found it reassuring cos I had a bleed at 14wks and being able to find heartbeat made me relax a little. Soon as I felt the kicks though Doppler became redundant. Personally this time I won't be getting one cos for the times I used it just wasn't worth it. 

Midwife for me tomorrow morning. Gotta bring Maisy too so will prob end up hard work &#128513; x


----------



## Linny

Oh and awww cutie scan pic x


----------



## saraaa

Well sickness struck again this evening :/ went a good 3 days without it but just as I finished work it started again :/ it's eased off now :) still falling asleep around 9 on the sofa, just finished carving our pumpkins so I'm still up! 
I would borrow one but I don't know anyone that's got one :(


----------



## saraaa

Here's our master pieces :D OHs in the left mine on the right, mine was meant to be jack skellington from the nightmare before Christmas lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Linny

Haha they look ace!! X


----------



## Linny

saraaa said:


> Jamie2255 said:
> 
> 
> Saraaa - how far are you now? I'm 7 weeks today and this is probably my worst day yet. I could hardly stand for longer than 5 minutes this morning to get ready. I sat on the edge of the bathtub and did my hair sitting down.
> 
> I cooked pizza last night thinking if i took all the time to make it, surely i could convince myself to eat it. Nope! ended up having a peanut butter sandwich instead. I went to bed at 7 last night. Seems like the only time i really don't feel sick is when i sleep (ha) and first when i wake up. Other than that it gets worse and worse throughout the day.
> 
> I'm 7/8 weeks not sure exactly because my positive test was almost 2 weeks before my period was due lol and got 3+ on a cb digi the day my period would have been due :/ lol.Click to expand...

That's quite bizarre saraaa. I tested when AF was two days late with a cb digi and it was 2-3 weeks. I got my 3+ when I was about 5 weeks. Do you think your last period was a fake one? X


----------



## saraaa

Not sure :/ it was a week early and 3 days long instead of 5 and it was light. But from what I've read your period after a miscarriage can be messed up, so we'll see when it gets to scan time. Looked at my app I got 1-2 9 days before I was due 2-3 3 days before I was due and 3+ the day after I was due. Least if it was a fake one then ill be further along haha :)


----------



## Linny

Well I think 1-2 is supposed to be 3-4wks, 2-3 is 4-5 and 3+ is over 5 so dunno. If your 1-2 was 9 days before AF that's saying you were already 1-2 weeks after conception?? Must be further along surely? 

Not sure how accurate they are though x


----------



## saraaa

No idea! Lol from my period I'm 7+2 but cuz it was so early I added a week, will see what the midwife says next week :) i remember feeling ov pains about a week after the miscarriage so it must have messed with my cycle xx


----------



## Linny

I wonder if you should be dated from miscarriage then?? Yeah see what she says.

I just had my booking in appt. it was really rushed cos they didn't book it as a long appt but I've to go back in three weeks for bloods &#128522; totally confused about the nuchal scan. Don't know whether to do the screening. I didn't with Maisy but I'm over 3 yrs older now. Have you girls had any thoughts? X


----------



## saraaa

That would make me 11 weeks already :/ lol! My appointment next week is about an hour long and they'll take blood and my urine sample. Feel like I have things to look forward to! The first 10 weeks of pregnancy are pretty boring lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Linny I won't be having the screening, I don't want any added stress to the pregnancy and if it came back as anything is be so scared so I won't be having any of it just want it exactly the same as I did with Alisha that's just me personally though :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Saraaa ur pumpkins look good! Lol my oh and Alisha did there's last night and they r pretty good too I coulmt do any as it was making me sick lol so I left them
To it zx


----------



## laurenxs

Oh yeah also got some morning sickness bands today! I'll let u know how I get on with them I'm really hoping they help especially at £16.50 lol! Xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm dying today... Sickness is so bad! My nans remedy is always flat coke so I've got a can of Pepsi but I'm now on the way to work :( it keeps coming right up like I'm about to be sick, but then it goes argh. Don't know if ill make it out the back of the shop through a coded door and down 2 flights of stairs to the toilets lol xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Well i was feeling more like myself this morning but now i'm starting to have menstrual like cramps :( Hoping everything is ok in there. i feel like my next appointment is never going to come. It's not until November 27 but then i'll feel like i'm 'in the clear' because i will be almost out of the 1st trimester.


----------



## saraaa

I've had the odd cramp that's scared me becuse I was scared of miscarrying again. But this cramp feels different like really dull, and I always feel crappy when it happens just think its my insides having a growth spurt lol x


----------



## Linny

I'm feeling crampy too &#128542; like AF is gonna come. It's sore in my back too, but mild. I can't remember if I was like that with Maisy but my sister was saying she felt like it up to about 12 wks so feeling bit better. 

Seabands helped me a lot Lauren in last pregnancy &#128512; x


----------



## Jamie2255

good i'm glad we're all having similar symptoms. I've been achy in my lower back too.

So i have a funny story that wasn't so funny last night but I'm finding it more funny this morning. DH was shaving his face in the bathroom and i was feeling REALLY really sick, like i couldn't wait for him to finish in there so i went running in the bathroom and said "please leave" he saw me and practically fell over top of me trying to get out before i threw up. After i was done he came to the door (with his face half shaved) and said "you ok?" I looked at him and just had to laugh because his face looked so funny. half of it was furry and half of it was shaved. It was probably one of those "you had to be there" moments but i thought it was funny :)


----------



## Linny

:rofl: bless him! That's funny!

Anyone else got a constant sore throat? I had a head cold last week but it seems to have gone but now I've a sore throat all the time &#128542;

Also why does decaf tea have to be so rank :sick: x


----------



## Jamie2255

Linny said:


> :rofl: bless him! That's funny!
> 
> Anyone else got a constant sore throat? I had a head cold last week but it seems to have gone but now I've a sore throat all the time &#128542;
> 
> Also why does decaf tea have to be so rank :sick: x


I've had a cold for almost 2 weeks now. My nose is always running and i'm almost constantly coughing especially in the mornings and at night.

We're staying at my in law's on Saturday night. I hope all goes well. My mom has been so excited and asking me all sorts of questions I haven't even put a thought to yet. I don't mean to be Ms. Negative but the more excited i get the more i'll be preparing myself for a let down if something goes wrong in the next few weeks. I just don't like talking about things that we need to buy or what child care we plan on using, etc. Word is starting to get out that i'm pregnant but i'm still trying to keep it from the people i haven't told yet. I just want to wait until after my next appointment.


----------



## Linny

That's totally how I feel Jamie. I haven't given anything I need to get a thought yet, my mum keeps offering to get things but I just don't want to plan anything this early x


----------



## laurenxs

Bands did NOT help :( ahh will have to try something else any advice ladies? Tried ginger, mint and flat coke etc 

I'm also pretty crampy but only on a night but after being stood
Up all day it's to be expected I guess 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while just felt so terrible my poor oh just keeps
Saying ohh I wish I could help u bless him and Alisha thinks the babies naughty for making mammy poorly! Lol the funny things 3 year olds say 

So how is every one and have u all enjoyed ur weekends? Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Eating little and often is helping me! Especially pickled onion space raiders, or these really nice salt and vinegar baked walkers are helpin mmm. 
My weekends been pretty boring :/ oh has been at work so I've just been cleaning and watching tv lol, made loads of pumpkin pies yesterday with all the left over pumpkin, not that I fancy anything sweet :/ 
Oh and neapolitan ice cream is helping my sickness :) xx


----------



## Linny

Aww bless ya Lauren! I have to say last pregnancy nothing really helped. I would keep a rich tea biscuit by my bed and soon as I woke up would try to nibble on it before I got up. Sea bands did help (maybe it was all in my mind) 

Have u thought about some anti sickness meds from docs? 

I get crampy quite a bit. Thurs was quite AF like so i did get worried but it does seem worse when I'm doing more!

Maisy had peed all over the couch and then again on our rug and I can't get the pee smell out &#128542; wouldn't mind but she's been out of nappies since July grrr!! X


----------



## Linny

Saraaa do primary sell maternity jeans in the stores or are they just online? X


----------



## Linny

*primark*


----------



## saraaa

Yeh they sell them in the shop £11. I'm getting my friend to get me some because the stomach band bit is really soft and flexible my new look ones the band is really stiff so it digs in and hurts when I'm sitting. Obviously I can't buy them myself because we have to do staff purchases haha x


----------



## saraaa

Try white vinegar and bicarbonate soda for the smell, think that's what it is for pets so must be the same for kids lol


----------



## Linny

Ooh thanks for tip! It's a brand new sofa and rug so OH is not happy she peed on them!

My sister gave me some new look jeans and I found the same. Short band that digs in. I haven't moved into them yet cos some days my bloat is not to bad x


----------



## saraaa

Yeah I'm finding I have to wear them in the evening cuz I've bloated out by the end of work lol it seems to be the harder I work the more I bloat :/ now on lunch with a king pot noodle, all I can think about is that I want an egg mayo sandwich tho haha x


----------



## Linny

Today I haven't stopped eating! I keep wanting mcdonalds burger though haha x


----------



## Jamie2255

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend! I'm def back to feeling more sick than not. I had a cold about 2 weeks ago and i still haven't gotten rid of my cough and runny nose. It wouldn't bother me but i get to coughing and that's usually when i get sick because the constant coughing upsets my stomach. I keep trying to tell myself, only a few more weeks, only a few more weeks, but i'm really starting to get worn down. This weekend is not going to help at all either because i'm in my friend's wedding on Saturday so i have a rehearsal dinner Friday, the wedding all day on Saturday and then i have to work at the bar on Sunday :( Hopefully i can fit some sleep in throughout the weekend though. That seems to be the only thing that helps my stomach settle.


----------



## laurenxs

Ohh nightmare that she peed on ur sofa and rug Linny! Alisha had the odd accident up until about April if I remember correctly (we potty trained December) and she was still quite young so we were extra cautious but since then not a thing, she was dry on a night from about then aswell but it's so frustrating I'm glad at the time we had a leather sofa and laminate flooring lol was a god send! 
I actually felt 'normal' for a whole hour last night I was so excited lol until sickness came back :( and I'm not sure if doctors will prescribe anything because I'm only physically being sick until 11am ish then it's just really bad nausea
I booked my first midwife appointment this morning for 12th November and I have another scan this Wednesday 6th.. Does any one else feel these last few weeks have dragged? I kinda wish I never found out I was pregnant so early lol xxx


----------



## Linny

Oh it's massively dragging for me! I found out when I was a day late so 4+1 and I can't believe I'm not even 8 wks yet &#128542;

It sickness continues it might be worth chatting to your doc to see if he will prescribe anything. I've started with evening nausea. I'm not too bad through the day but come late afternoon it starts and I can't eat my tea. It's better at night I guess.

Fab on the scan, how exciting you will get to see lil bean again!

Maisy been good with potty training so can't understand why she would wee twice!! She wears pull ups at night cos she won't poop....at all. Mostly does it in her sleep so until she stops being scared I have to keep pull ups on! It's stressful x


----------



## Linny

Ugh Jamie that sounds like a super busy weekend. Hope you manage to get some rest in x


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I found out at 3+6 so very early lol 
Aww bless her Alisha had a phobia of the toilet she wouldn't sit on it we tried everything it wasn't until we went on holiday that she finally started using the toilet and we had my cousin looking after our house so ssked her to bin the potty and she never asked or it she still occasionally tells me that she's not going to fall in the toilet lol so I think that's what she was scared off bless her 
It was her first day back at school today and the teacher told my oh when he picked her up that they had to change the story because Alisha got upset (the story was goldilocks and the 3 bears) so I thought it must of been the bears but no.. It was the little girl pinching the porridge lol bless her

Yeah jamie sounds very busy try to rest as much as possible in between Hun xxx


----------



## Linny

Aww that's so cute! There funny little things aren't they!

Maisy isn't so much scared of the toilet as scared on pooping. She is prone to constipation, always has been so I have to give her daily meds but since she's come out of nappies she holds it in. Can do it for days, even though she's in pain. Been to docs loads, HV etc but they say she will grow out of it so not to stress her out about it. I've tried bribing her with treats, the park, toys but nothing works. Now if I ask her to go she says 'il do it in my sleep' and then says 'are u upset' so she knows how upset I get seeing her in pain. Hopefully it will sort itself out &#128542;

So night nausea lasted all night and into this morning. Work gonna be a struggle x x


----------



## Jamie2255

ughh what a night! i was SO sick before bed again so i woke up at 1:00am and was so hungry it felt like my stomach was eating itself so i went downstairs and made some toast. Then, to top it off, our dog figured out how to get upstairs last night (he's never been able to get up there before) so he thought he needed to sleep in bed with us. I tried to tell dh that this is NOT going to happen but we were both too tired to deal with it when we went to bed. Then in the middle of the night i couldn't take the dog flopping around anymore so i got up and put a baby gate on the stairs so he couldn't get up them. Then i got to listen to him whine for the next 10 minutes. 

Needless to say, i'm exhausted today and feeling SO sick :(


----------



## saraaa

Eurgh what a crap day, had to take both the dogs for their boosters which was so much effort cuz they both get worked up and think I've pulled something in my stomach, work was rubbish, and now I've walked home one of my old rats is in a bad way so he's gonna need to be put down :( just bawled at the thought of it! Had to txt oh and tell him he's gonna need to do it this weekend :( I'm hoping he dies on his own accord before then so he doesn't have to go... Think my hormones are making it 100 times worse! :( xx


----------



## Jamie2255

oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that :( That's awful


----------



## saraaa

I always say no more pets... But I always ignore myself! I was expecting old man to die a few months ago because he was poorly but he's held on happily for the last 6 month lol I got 2 more rats to keep my other young one company cuz I wouldn't want to leave one on its own. So my house is a zoo with 2 dogs, 4 rats and a kitten lol who was ferrel when we rescued him at 3 weeks :) 
Gotta wait til 9 for dinner tonight cuz oh is working lates all week :( xx


----------



## Linny

Oh poor girls it sounds like you've both had rough days &#128542;&#128542; 

Jamie hope u get a better nights sleep tonight. I'm struggling to eat in the evening so I know what u mean about feeling that awful hungar. I get it most mornings!!

Saraaa aww your poor rat! It's always sad when ur pet is poorly but add pregnancy hormones into the mix and it's much much worse! How do u cope with so many pets haha! Do u think u will keep adding? X


----------



## saraaa

Haha my dogs are brother and sister too so I had 2 puppies at the same time lol! I had the 2 rats first them got 2 more then when 2 died I got 2 more lol. My dogs are my friends dogs puppies :) her 5yo let her dogs In together when the girl was in season lol! I only bought Kai from her and she kept Nala but couldn't cope with 3 dogs so asked if I'd have her so I'm a softie and I did! The kitten came out of nowhere someone found 5 kittens being chased around his garden by his dogs so he rescued them and I couldn't say no lol. No more pets lol ill always have a dog cuz I don't think it's a home without a dog to come home to. I get it from my nan she always used to have loads of pets when people didn't want them anymore she would take them in lol xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Haha oh my gosh! i love pets. I grew up on a farm so we had all kinds of animals. Right now we only have 1 dog and he's enough for me. I love him but he can be a handful. He's an 80 pound Labrador and still acts like he's a 20 pound puppy. DH would get another dog in a heartbeat if I'd let him.

For some reason i only actually throw up at night right before bed. I had a cold a couple weeks ago and even though i feel fine now, i still have a runny nose in the morning and a cough throughout the day. When i get to coughing at night though is when i get REALLY queasy and then i end up getting sick. DH said being nauseous at night means it's a girl and morning sickness in the morning means it's a boy. Not sure where he got that from! haha. 

Is it just me or am i the only one who feels like these weeks are DRAGGING.. 3 weeks from tomorrow is my next appointment and i feel like it's an eternity away. Probably because after that appointment is when i plan on telling everyone but still! can't it just be here already!!


----------



## Linny

Yup weeks are dragging. No scan date yet but go back to midwife in just over two weeks for bloods. Hopefully I get the scan through soon. I want to see my bean now!! I'm getting very impatient!!

I love dogs too. We don't have one though, we both out of the house from 7.30-5.30 on work days so couldn't leave it on its own all day. See how I go with bub 2 and would like an older rescue dog when both kids are a little bigger &#128522;

Just got Maisy into a school nursery to start jan/feb. I'm excited to take her out if private nursery cos it cost a lot and the days are too long. Shorter school days will defo do her good! Will have to get her a little uniform and everything x


----------



## Linny

Lauren did u say ur next scan is tomorrow? If so good luck x x


----------



## Jamie2255

aww her little uniform sounds so cute :)


----------



## laurenxs

Hi all sorry to hear every ones feeling terrible I'm the same :( getting fed up now of feeling so ill! Yes scan is today at 2.15 don't know why but I'm really nervous even though I do think everything's ok I'm not as nervous as last weeks scan lol although I need to ask it a new pic as Alisha had taken to taking our last one everywhere with her as has lost it lol! Thankfully I took a pic so we can still look at it I'll be buying another pic at the 12 week scan just for her, she's coming with us his afternoon to the scan and is so excited bless her she didn't want to go to school!
Aw Linny they look lovely in there little uniforms (that are usually too big) lol and Alisha loves the fact that she comes home on an afternoon at the min she likes going for the 3 hours but she's so tired when she comes home

This is Alisha on her first day at school xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jamie2255

aww Lauren good luck on your scan today! Alisha is so stinkin cute! She looks so excited for her first day :) I totally agree with you, feeling sick all the time is starting to wear me down too :(


----------



## Linny

Aww what a little cutie! 

Hope all goes well with scan, post a beanie pic &#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Hi :) well I've been for my scan, baby is fine but they've seen a large bleed outside my uterus so back again for another scan next week, not really sure what to make
Of this bleed they've told me not to worry and it should resolve itself 
Here's a pic :) they keep posting sideways not sure why lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linny

Awww so teeny &#128522; 

I had something similar with Maisy at my 8 wk scan. Had spotted off and on so EPU scanned me and had an area of a bleed next to baby like urs. They said it would just resolve itself and to keep off my feet etc. I had a bit more bleeding about 14 wks but nothing after. Midwife gave me leaflets n stuff and said it was quite common etc. good that your getting scanned again &#128522;

Try to rest now. Stay off your feet if poss x


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah thankfully we r pretty quiet at work this time of year so I will do doing my clients then sitting down, epu said not to worry about it but they need to keep an eye on it, they said that's probably why I started bleeding last week

Haha I know it's so little but it's tripled in size since last week so we r happy about that at the scan las week the fetal pole was only measuring 5+6 and should of been 6+6 and it measured 7+5 today so caught right up :) 

The untrasould techs will be sick of me I've been for a scan every week or the last 3 weeks lol I'm glad that they aren't just fobbing it off though :) 

How's everyone feeling now? Any better any one? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Glad your scan went alright! She looks so cute in her uniform! :):) I've got my midwifes appointment tomorrow at 11:30 :) had a pain in my abdomen since yesterday :( think the dogs pulled me funny, it's like a pulse of pain every so often :/ mainly when I'm up and about, can't really describe it like a crampy pulling stretching that only lasts a second or so, will mention it to midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Jamie2255

aww glad everything went well at your scan! I'm jealous of the scan every week! Try to get as much rest as you can now (which at times can seem impossible)

my appetite is returning finally but i'm so nervous to eat an actual meal. Every time i get excited and eat a bunch is when I end up REALLY getting sick.


----------



## Linny

Saraaa there are so many funny twinges and pain and mostly it will be ligaments stretching to accommodate growing baby. Mention to midwife but I'm sure it's very normal. Good luck with appt, it's a lot of paperwork and family history but you will get your folder &#128522; 

Yey on baby catching up Lauren! Just enjoy the scans it's fab there looking after you so well. 

Jamie I haven't eaten an evening meal for a while. Like u I'm scared to. I gorge all day and then after 3/4pm I feel sick so struggle to eat!!

I want my scan date now!! Getting major impatient &#128542; x


----------



## laurenxs

Lol I know it's amazing seeing the progress week to week aswell and thankfully my hospital is only 15 mins drive away so not too far to travel 

Linny you scan will come soon enough have u had your booking in appt yet? 

Hope all goes well with your appt saraaa hopefully u will get a scan date soon :)

Still feeling terrible but forcing myself to eat cos otherwise it's worse :( xx


----------



## Linny

:yipee: :yipee: I love the postie today! Got my scan through.....5 th december!! Four weeks I hope fly by &#128522; x


----------



## Jamie2255

WHAT A MORNING! our dog decided to take off this morning. I don't have any babies quite yet so he's my 4-legged baby. I called DH bawling because i looked everywhere for him. DH decided he would come home from work to help me look. I went to our neighbor's house and told them to keep an eye out and then took off in my car driving around looking for him. The neighbor called and said Max was in our yard running around. I was only 45 minutes late to work but at least i found him. 

I think i was most panicking because last night DH was complaining about Max's collar smelling bad, so he took them off and washed them. Well this morning i couldn't find his collar so i went out with him to potty since he didn't have a collar on and he ran around the front of the house and was GONE. My poor puppy was running around naked and everything :( 

Throw hormones into the mix of losing a dog and i was a basket-case to say the least.


----------



## saraaa

Sooooo went to my appointment today and the receptionist said the midwife had just left! I said ermmmm well I've got an appointment for now, so they tried to ring her and couldn't get through and they gave me the phone number to ring her to try and get through myself, no answer :| about an hour later I get a call back from her to which after telling her who I was she said she didn't think I was coming because she'd checked the doctors computer and it said I'd been to the hospital because I'd miscarried!! I was like errrrr no! Not me! She then kept apologising sayin she thinks she's got 2 people with similar names and ages so she must have got confused... She wanted to come to mine to do everything after she'd been to someone's to do a home visit but I had work to go to, so I've got another appointment Thursday at 9:30... So we'll see how it goes this time!


----------



## Linny

Bloody hell, that's a bit frustrating!! Especially if ur all geared up for it. But least u have a new one to look forward to and hopefully no more mishaps will occur!

Aww Jamie must have been awful scary losing ur dog! Glad he's home safe and well!

How's ur rat saraaa? X


----------



## saraaa

Yep! Had my sample ready and everything lol! He just spends a lot of time asleep in his igloo :/ he gets fed baby food every night to keep a little bit of weight on him cuz I don't think he eats the hard rat nuggets anymore, people must think I'm mad coming out with 12 jars of baby food and no baby lol! 
I would be in pieces if I lost one of my dogs! I'm hoping they would work their way back cuz when we go on a walk I usually drop Kai's lead about 10 metres from the house and say "home" and he goes and waits at the front door, can't trust nala enough for that lol xx


----------



## Jamie2255

oh my gosh! i'd be so frustrated with them! It's not like we don't count down the days until the appointment! 

I was a mess yesterday but was so happy i finally found him. It's not like him to take off like that but he loves to chase squirrels and he just gets distracted. 

So i finally broke down and told one of my good friends that i also work with that i'm pregnant. You kind of have to know her but she's due any day to have her baby (who was an accident) and she also went on maternity leave on Monday. She acts almost jealous if any one else announces that their pregnant and she gets very annoyed when other girls complain about getting big bellies or not being able to sleep or whatever when she does the EXACT same complaining, if not worse. When i told her, she literally didn't say anything so i just kept talking because it was so awkward. She just comes off like she wants to be the only one pregnant and everything is about her. And she's been milking her pregnancy LIKE CRAZY. Like she won't carry more than one file around and won't pick up anything off of the floor, etc. I think she would stay pregnant forever if she could because everyone does everything for her now. Sorry, i just had to vent a little. Was pretty disappointed in her reaction, even though i expected worse, i always hope in the back of my mind that she would have at least said congratulations. :nope:


----------



## saraaa

I know :( atleast I'll be a week closer to a scan to see baby!! :)
Aww no :( i think I'd end up telling her to man up at work lol! I didn't go to work yesterday Thursday night I fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours and when I woke up the room what spinning, and continued until I fell asleep, in the morning I still felt like it and had a banging headache so decided to spend the day in bed! OH said I was literally sweating in my sleep so from googling it looks like I either dehydrated myself or had low blood pressure... I used to have high blood pressure on the pill but haven't checked since. 
Hope everyone is feeling ok!! Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

So i didn't quite make it to the toilet in time this morning before i threw up breakfast all over the bathroom :( I think this weekend was too busy for me and now it takes me like a week to recover from being exhausted. I try to keep telling myself only 2-3 weeks more of feeling like this :(


----------



## Linny

Oh dear saraaa that sounds awful. Hope ur feeling bit better. I get dizzy a lot, especially if I'm bending over cleaning or trying to be busy. Still sicky but mostly it's on the evenings so not too bad. Just feel Maisy n oh are being neglected food wise &#128542;

Jamie your friend sounds really selfish. I don't understand how people can't be happy for each other!! Ugh poor u on the getting sick on bathroom :hugs:

Hope ur ok Lauren.

Well I've had a bad few days with Maisy moo. She's been hit with a really bad virus which gives her an awful cough and high temps all the time. We've had no sleep for two nights and I've had to take a day off work today cos couldn't send her to nursery like this. With all thus going on I've had no time to worry about this pregnancy so I guess that's something x x


----------



## saraaa

Had a bad headache since last night that I can't shift unless I'm asleep :( would have to happen just after I read someone's first miscarriage sign was a bad headache! :( tryin to up my fluids incase I haven't been drinking enough. 
My hearts been playing up too cuz I have an irregular heartbeat so don't know if it's connected will be telling the midwife in Thursday, kind of glad it got delayed because now I'm feeling poorly I can ask her about it. 
Oh no linny hope she feels better soon! Xx


----------



## Linny

Aww hormonal headaches are massively common saraaa, try not to worry. I get them sometimes and my friend when she was pregnant had them all the time! Never heard it as miscarriage risk :hugs:

Maisy a little better today, though her voice is all croaky haha!! Still not really sleeping but hoping that will get better once she's 100% x


----------



## laurenxs

Hi every one :) 
Linny I hope your daughters better soon we are all full of cold in our house so it's not very nice at the min, thankfully though Alisha's still sleeping so I feel for u not getting much sleep :(

Saraaa I hope ur feeling better soon Hun, I get headaches now and again I didn't know it was a miscarriage risk? Maybe it was coincidence for that particular person? 

Jamie I hope u are now relaxing after ur busy weekend! Take care of yourself and sorry to hear about the sickness :(

Soo what's new with me lol... I have now been prescribed anti sickness tablets since Friday I had to leave work and go to the doctors I think I nearly had a break down from feeling so ill. They are working (yey) so most of the day I now just feel slightly nauseous which is great!
As I said we are all full of cold in our house so it is very Germy lol
And I had my booking in appointment today it was pretty boring, paper work and family history etc and have been referred to a consultant 
Other than that nothing interesting going on really looking forward to 2 days off work now :) and Alisha is sleeping at nanas tonight so sleep in for me yeyy Xxx


----------



## saraaa

Caved in and took a paracetamol it helped after a couple hours :) yeah maybe my miscarriage symptom was an excruciating back ache so when I get a twinge that scares me! 
Sorry everyone's been feeling poorly!! I've been sneezing for the last week or so so I hope I'm not getting anything lol! 
My booking in is this Thursday again lol :) xx


----------



## Jamie2255

hopefully we all only have about 3 more weeks of feeling nauseated!!! (this is what i keep telling myself anyway.) Seems like cold and flu season is in full swing everywhere. DH finally got the cold i had a couple weeks ago so he's now going to bed very early with me.

So yesterday the construction crew cut a gas line in front of our building and we had to evacuate. The gas smell was overwhelming and we had to wait about 10 minutes before they finally let us go home. I was so worried, breathing in gas for 10 minutes and my face felt hot. I did some research online and it said if you breathe in gas it doesn't harm the fetus until you pass out or something from breathing in too much. It still smells like gas today though and it's awful.


----------



## saraaa

Soooo glad my sickness passed about 7/8 weeks I don't do sick!! Lol. Old man rat died this afternoon! :( I thought he was dead when I got up this morning he was cold didn't move when I touched him and wasn't breathing, got oh to get him out of the cage and he came back to life lol! Did it another couple of times through the day til he gave in around lunchtime, it's always easier to accept it when they die on their own, I hate going to the vets I always bawl lol. 
Booking in AGAIN tomoz lol :) excited to get the ball rolling!! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Sorry to hear about your rat Saraaa :( and best of luck tomorrow for ur booking in appt, my arm was dead from them taking blood all night last night! Lol thankfully was ok this morning 
Lucky u on the no sickness! I haven't had much for a couple of days now because of the tablets but I'm scared now that something wrong:/ lol daft I know because it will just be the tablets lol scan in the morning fingers crossed this bleed has decreased xxx


----------



## Linny

Good luck on the scan Lauren, hopefully the bleed will have dissolved itself &#128522; yey for anti sickness. Glad they are making u feel better, try not to worry though. Lack of symptoms is just the pills doing their job!!

Good luck with midwife saraaa. Hope it all goes smoothly this time. Also to put ur mind at rest I get a weekly email from baby centre and in that it was saying headaches are massively common in first Tri. Could be hormones or other factors ie stress. Sorry bout your rat!!

I'm full of cold again &#128542; Maisy is much better and back to eating and sleeping so that's made a difference to how I'm feeling. Still nauseous on and off but mostly mornings and evenings!! 

Three weeks to my scan :yipee:


----------



## saraaa

Just got back from midwife :) took my bloods and while she was changing the bottles she kept pushing the needle down into my arm :( gotta keep my sleeves rolled down at work this afternoon so no one sees the mark haha. Got my pregnancy folder gonna get the freebie pack at asda later as well. I'm shattered today just want to sleep! Fell asleep on the sofa last night about 10 too lol. 
Hope the bleed stops soon Lauren!! 
Gotta wait for my letter to come through for my scan :( hope it's sooner rather than later! Lol is anyone else having the combined scan? Or just the dating scan? Xx


----------



## Linny

I haven't decided yet saraaa. I didn't last time but obviously I'm older now so risks are higher. In some ways I'd like to know what I'm facing but in another way I would rather not know. I gotta decide next week x


----------



## saraaa

I'm having the combined one she just said they measure the back of the neck or something through the ultrasound, I'm new to all of this lol.
Just got a letter from the doctors telling me I'm being kicked out because I changed my address last week and apparently I'm out of boundaries even tho it's a 5 minute drive... So will this affect my midwife? Scan dates? Midwife said I've gotta see a consultant too because I've got an irregular heartbeat n they want to see if it'll be put under strain from the pregnancy. Eurgh so much for try not to stress about anything!!


----------



## Linny

I'm not really sure hun. Every area is different. I would contact your nearest GP surgery and explain the situation. They will be able to advice what ur next step is. Joining a new surgery is usually pretty easy but with you being pregnant you wanna get the ball rolling ASAP. 

The nuchal test is three things. The measurement of fluid at back of babies neck at ur scan, a blood test and ur age. They combine the three and u get a ratio number of risk. The problem I have with it is if it comes back high risk would I want to have the next bit of testing as there is a miscarriage risk. So much to think about x


----------



## laurenxs

Saraaa I'm under a consultant too but for different reasons, with Alisha I went into preterm labour at 29 and 34 weeks and developed pre eclampsia do I have to see a consultant too

Can u try and register with a new doctors closer to you? I can't see y it would affect ur midwife etc

Had my scan! Baby measuring exactly 9wks which is exactly to my dates :) bleed is still the same size so hasn't changed.. Another scan in 2 weeks! Lol they aren't too worried about it so I'm not, baby was having a good wriggle while we were getting scanned so that was nice to see and it's starting to take a bit of shape now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Linny

Yey!! So glad ur scan went well &#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Thank u :) how are u Linny? Glad to hear maisys cold is getting better Alisha is still full of it! I hate winter ! Lol it's cold and makes my daughter poorly :( have u started Xmas shopping yet xx


----------



## Linny

I'm ok thanks. We've been out twice today in the freezing cold but rest of day we are snuggling on sofa! 

I've bought most of maisys things. Got her peppa pig bedding, PP pj's, PP scooter, PP pants, PP sticker book (she loves peppa haha) a baby annabelle and cot and just a couple of little bits still to get. I'm making her a Xmas eve box so just started buying for that ( a PP chrimbo DVD so far) I got OH some timberland boots so far. And that's about it. What about u? X


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah same for us now snuggling on sofa watching telly :p 

Yeah we have made a good start Alisha's all 'princess' and 'babies' lol so we got her he baby born and the bath tub which was sold out pretty much everywhere I was starting to have a panic attack when I finally found one! lol and princess stuff, clothes then just the usual to fill it all up really :p I haven't got a clue what to get my oh! And he's not helping me in the slightest lol 

Alisha asked for a telescope for Xmas the other day lol I asked her y and she replies to see the moon the stars and the planets, lol ok Alisha ur 3 not 63 
We do a Xmas eve box too! So far she has a new onesie in it 
When do u put ur Xmas tree up? We always put ours up 2nd week dec but I've seen A few with it up now! Crazy
I LOVE Xmas haha I'm like a child! And I'm so excited for this year cos Alisha believes in Santa and is excited also :) xx


----------



## Linny

I love Christmas and if my OH had his way the chrimbo tree would be up now!!! We usually put them up first of December :haha: we are off to Scotland for Xmas which I'm a bit gutted about. It's a massive trek cos his family live on an island and we just bought a lovely new house in July so I wanna spend it here instead of a one bed bungalow at his mums &#128542; it will still be nice but just not as nice as being here!! Where u having urs? X


----------



## laurenxs

Aww that's a shame we bought our house in January and it needed a lot of work
Doing to it, needed a new roof, boiler, kitchen, bathroom and decorated throughout and we have just about finished now snd I'm really pleased with the outcome, we are staying at home I've got mine and ohs family over so it's going to be a bit mad! But that's what Xmas is all about :) haha yeah I say the 2nd week it usually about the 3rd :p how long will u be in Scotland for? Xx


----------



## Linny

Going on the 23rd till the 27th so not too long. It will be a tight squeeze and there's every chance we might get stranded by bad weather cos it's pretty windy up there so ferry might not sail &#128542; ah well! I just gotta get over it!! X


----------



## Linny

I promised oh a roast for tea but I feel sick uuugh!! Felt crap since lunchtime, I will just hold my breath while it's cooking :haha: x


----------



## saraaa

Been looking for doctors and the closet one to me is just as far as my normal docs... Gonna complain to my docs because I only live 2.2 miles from the docs which is a 5 minute drive.. I googled how far my mums is from it and mine n there's only half a mile in it... And I've been registered there since birth! The docs I would go to has its own midwife as well so I'd have to change that too :/ 
Can't wait to put our Xmas tree up! Will do ours the first week in December :D wonder how long it'll take the kitten to climb it lol. Xx


----------



## saraaa

Scary to think this time next year we'll all be battling the Xmas shopping with babies ;) x


----------



## Linny

Scary but so exciting! I can't wait to have another and for Maisy to have a sibling &#128522;

I don't know about you ladies but this pregnancy was a big surprise. We tried for a year to get pregnant with Maisy. By the time I conceived I was charting, taking natural supplements, using the CBFM and OPK's. The month I was gonna be referred for tests I got pregnant. For us it took a long time for our sex life to recover the constant month after month timed bding ( sorry if tmi) when Maisy was about a year I started to want another. My oh was always reluctant and had an excuse for everything. House too small (so we moved), money, bad time, wait for this, wait for that. I did start to think perhaps I should just appreciate how lucky I am to have one. Then we had one slip up and here I am. My OH is very much on board and even tells me off for not eating cos of the baby!! Massive turn around. Totally believe in fate, I just hope my little bean makes it cos that will it for us. Our little family will finally be complete &#128515;

Wow sorry about life story there! What's ur stories?? X


----------



## Linny

Yup saraaa defo complain to doc, especially as your into your pregnancy and it's not a great time to switch over midwifed etc. hope u get something sorted x


----------



## saraaa

We fell pregnant really quickly! 4 months after being off the pill and I got pregnant with the one I mc then a month n abit later I was pregnant again lol my mum got pregnant with me after 2 months of being off the pill too lol! 
I was using the fertility friend app, funnily enough both times we only did it once a couple of days before ovulation were the 2 times we got pregnant haha xx


----------



## Linny

Aww bless &#128512; 

I don't know if any of you check in to first Tri boards but it's incredibly sad in there recently. A lot of ladies suffering losses at the moment &#128542;&#128542;&#128542; x


----------



## saraaa

Yeah I know :( I joined the June sunflowers and the lady that started the group found out yesterday that she had a mmc :( I'm terrified that's gonna happen to me too :/ x


----------



## Linny

Yeah I saw that too. Another lady was talking about her scan for today for a little while and she also just found out it was a mmc. I'm scared of that too &#128542; 

So very sad! I keep lurking in second Tri instead x


----------



## laurenxs

Yes seems to be a lot of losses at the moment, I feel so sorry for these ladies especially the ones who are having mmc at 12 weeks :( it's so sad

Our story - mc 2011 complete surprise pregnancy, happy but surprised as I was on contraceptive pill! So 2012 we decided we wanted another, because of this and that we decided to wait, sept 2012 we started 'trying' (not trying not preventing) jan 2013 had so have an mmr jab so had to use contraceptives for 3 months, the once again not trying not preventing.. But really we were trying cos we wanted another baby! Lol we just decided not to chart ovulation etc as it made us nervous and we have an active sex life anyway and didn't want to ruin that :p so that's us and here we are 9weeks into it! Although I've had scans every week I'm still going to be nervous until that 12 week mark, oh is not nervous he had a good feeling from the start that this one will stick and is going to be a little boy! Haha he may just be dreaming there as he really wants a boy this time xxx


----------



## saraaa

I don't mind what ours is but I know I want a girl at some point lol I can see myself trying for one until it happens lol!! Xx


----------



## Linny

I don't blame u saraaa, girls ROCK!!! :haha:

I would like a boy for oh but to be honest I will love another girl &#128522;

This nausea is getting worse. Tried eating a banana and halfway through thought I was gonna throw it up!! 2nd Tri why are u so far away?????!! X


----------



## saraaa

I don't mind just having girls :):) think oh would like some male support tho ;) haha. Banana made me gag too think it was the consistency :/ I prefer unripe bananas where the outside still has a little green on it lol! Got a whoooole chocolate trifle to myself today cuz oh is working all weekend xx


----------



## Linny

I really fancy salad with salad cream :haha: x


----------



## saraaa

Oh just text saying he wants dominos for dinner... The thought makes me gag lol x


----------



## saraaa

Changed my ticker back to my last period, hopefully I'll get a nice surprise at my scan and be able to put it forward a week or 2 :) 
Do you guys know long does the letter take to come through after your booking in? X


----------



## Linny

Mine took about a week so really quick. It was exactly four weeks to the day, it seemed aaaages away but now it's 2 and a half weeks I'm getting nervous. I'm dreading the holding ur wee. Was agony last time cos I've such a weak bladder &#128522; x


----------



## saraaa

Ah I hope mine comes through that quick!! Tuesday is the day I'm phoning the docs to have a go about kicking me out! Lol my mum say something in the paper today that said from October NEXT YEAR doctors can't remove you no matter how far you live from the surgery... Why can't it be this year :( lol x


----------



## Linny

Yey give them some serious crap!!!

I got my salad and salad cream today......I want it again....now...,in a roll.....with ham!!! My mouth is literally watering :haha:

How was dominoes?? X


----------



## saraaa

Ah don't usually have salad cream! Unless it's with chunky chips or on pasta lol. Luckily we didn't have it! He had a ristorante pizza out of the freezer and I had fish fingers and curly fries lol! Xx


----------



## Jamie2255

here's my update: had to leave work last Wednesday and literally ran out of the door because i thought i was going to get sick everywhere. Then i threw up all night so i called in sick on Thursday when i started not being able to keep ANYTHING down. I had a small muffin and tried to trick myself by taking a shower thinking that would help me keep it down, no, it came right back up as soon as i got out of the shower. Luckily that only lasted for about 2 days and today i'm actually starting to feel more like myself! i even cooked a little dinner last night which i haven't been able to do in several weeks! My next appointment is a week from tomorrow and I'm so ready for it to be here already. I just hope it goes well, i don't think i'll get another scan until 20 weeks but i at least want to hear the heartbeat and stuff! For some reason i'll just feel a huge relief after the next appointment. I'll be 11 weeks by then and it'll just be a milestone if all goes well. 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well given all the circumstances! (nausea etc.) :winkwink:


----------



## saraaa

I'm worried because my nausea stopped about 3 weeks ago! Not sure if I should take that as a bad sign or a god send lol can't wait for a scan just to see there is actually something in there!! Wish we could tell without doctors lol x


----------



## Linny

I know it's really scary. I think the closer you get to 12 scan the more u worry! Mine is two weeks and I've almost prepared myself for the worst. So silly cos I've no reason to think that.

Once you get past your first scan though I think the time seems to speed up and before u know it your bump is forming and your feeling baby kick. That's fab reassurance. Try not to worry about disappearing symptoms, some days I feel worse than others. 

Anyone else got 12 wks scan date &#128522; x x


----------



## Linny

Midwife again today. Got my bloods to be taken &#128542; x


----------



## saraaa

I'm preparing myself for the worst too!! Just had my letter come through this morning ill be 12+3 for mine :) it's on the 6th December 8:45 am! Wooo! I'm still as exhausted as ever my early start days just seem to be getting harder and harder :( and I'm craving coco pops!! Had to buy a family pack the other day n bought OH his own cereal so he won't eat mine lol. 
I know it's sad but I can't wait to find out my blood type too! I was going to give blood the month I found out I was pregnant lol. X


----------



## Jamie2255

My next appointment is November 27, i'll be 11 weeks then. My doctor said he likes to see patients first at 10-11 weeks. I don't think i'll get another ultrasound since i had one at 6 weeks :( he will try to find the heartbeat though. I just wish it would be here already!!! 

I'm starting to feel much better with more energy too.


----------



## TMM10811

laurenxs said:


> How about a 4th? Lol I'm couple of days behind you due around the 19th xx


I am due on the 19th too!


----------



## saraaa

Can I have some of your energy?? There isn't enough sleep in the world for me at the mo :( x


----------



## Linny

I feel exactly the same &#128542; I've been going to bed at 9pm, Maisy up at 6 and I'm still exhausted!!

Mw appt waste of time. Didn't do my bloods, said now I will get them done at scan??!

I can say less than 2 weeks now &#128522; x


----------



## laurenxs

Hello everyone :) how are u all? I've had no energy these past few days and seems my sickness has started back up again :( tablets must of stopped working lol, nice to see you've all got ur scan dates! I haven't got my dating scan/consultant one yet but i have got one on the 28th nov so not all bad!
Time is still completely dragging! I just want to be 16 weeks and starting to get a bump! I have a little one already mind but I want a massive bump this time as I barely had one with Alisha haha, I'm really hoping these horrible pregnancy symptoms die down at 12 weeks or not long after :( I actually cried to my oh te other night cos I was so fed up! Lol xxx


----------



## Linny

Aw bless ya Lauren. It's so hard to be excited when u feel so s**t!! My nausea is worse than ever some days, still struggling to find things I fancy eating.

I feel like the worst mother cos I'm sooo tired all I wanna do is sit down. House is a tip too!

Anyone getting bouts of hormonal anger?? It's not helping that Maisy has decided to completely ignore me anytime I say no. Terrible three's???! Ugh I want a day off work, housework, mummy duties!!! X


----------



## Jamie2255

Most of my sickness has gone, well nothing compared to last week but i am still pretty tired too. 

and Linny, raging hormones? YES I HAVE THEM. haha so i have to vent a little, you kind of have to know her but my cousin who is also my worst enemy found out that i'm pregnant and just a little background on me and her's relationship: She was supposed to be my maid of honor a year ago in my wedding but we had a HUGE falling out and now can't stand to be in the same room with each other. For the record, i never "kicked" her out of my wedding, she just ran her mouth to everyone that she wasn't going to be in my wedding anymore. Then she proceeded to show up to my wedding dressed like a stripper with a skirt on so short that you KNEW she wasn't wearing underwear and stripper heels on. 


Anyway, she text me "congrats" on Sunday and my heart sank, i asked her who told her. She told me (it wasn't this person's fault, he didn't know we weren't telling anyone yet), anyway i asked her very politely not to tell ANYONE because i hadn't broke the news to my extended family yet. Welp, not even 2 days later another cousin is calling me asking if she is spreading rumors about me again... bla bla bla. I completely broke down. I was SO MAD i couldn't do anything but cry. DH came home and i was crying so hard i couldn't hardly talk. She managed to ruin the first half of my wedding planning and now somehow ruined my pregnancy announcement. I'm not even excited to tell everyone else anymore, because i'm sure they already know from her. I wish i could do to her half of what she's done to me but she is seriously heartless. 

ok i feel better now :)


----------



## saraaa

Headache is back with avengence! :( came on again last night I drank loads yesterday so it certainly isn't dehydration lol kept waking up in the night thinking yay it's gone but as soon as I was awake for a couple minutes it came back on :( my sickness tried to come back yesterday morning but I quickly scoffed a pack of crisps at work and it went lol. 
Omg Jamie can't believe she did that! If my cousin would have done that at my wedding I'd have thrown her onto the curb lol! Luckily the 1 cousin I've told I'm pregnant hasn't said anything to anyone... If she had I wouldn't talk to her again! She keeps telling me I'm 10 weeks I should be ok now, I have to keep telling her no not until I've seen there's something there on the scan! 
Abit random but does anyone notice they sneeze more now?! I never used to, now I sneeze about 4 times a day have done since about a week after finding out lol xx


----------



## Linny

Yup I hear ya on the headache. Woke up yesterday with it, haven't been able to shake it yet. If it carries on will take paracetamol. Doesn't help that Maisy was awake about 6 times last night &#128542; wish someone could keep her overnight so I can sleep!! 

Jamie....your cousin is a disgrace. Sounds like she might be suffering from utter jealousy. Do NOT let her ruin this for you. Ok she stole part of the joy of your wedding and you can't get that back. Try to remove yourself from the idea she will ruin this for you too. She isn't worth it :hugs: 

A week on Friday now saraaa &#128522; x


----------



## Linny

Oh and sneezing...not really. Have been sneezing but have had a cold off and on since getting bfp x


----------



## saraaa

Woooo! So excited :) just heard baby's heartbeat on the Doppler too!! Ahh :) x


----------



## Linny

How exciting &#128513;&#128513; x


----------



## Jamie2255

Saraa - yes i got a really bad cold about 4 weeks ago and have never really gotten rid of the cough, runny nose or sneezing. My cough is actually what eventually makes me throw up because it's like a gagging kind of cough. 

Thanks everyone for your support about my cousin. The problem is, i did cut her out of my life after my wedding... Every time she's in my life she's causing drama. I know it is 100% jealousy. Apparently her and her husband have been trying since they got married back in May. She got drunk at my grandparent's 50th anniversary party and proceeded to tell the whole party that her husband has a low sperm count... Just to show how much class she actually has.


----------



## saraaa

I was almost sick at work the other day because I swallowed a tictac down the wrong way n started coughing lol! 
Just got back from the docs cuz I've gone completely deaf in one ear :( she said its wax covering my eardrum so gotta get some olive oil stuff from the chemist before work x


----------



## Jamie2255

Finally have my appointment today :) I don't think i'll get another scan but he said he will try and hear the heartbeat and stuff. I hope all goes well :)


----------



## Linny

Oh dear saraaa, that doesn't sound nice. Hope your feeling better x

Good luck with appt Jamie x 

Still sooooo exhausted! Scan a week tomorrow woop woop x


----------



## Linny

Ugh feeling crap today! Headache since yesterday has wiped me out. All I want is my bed but I have a little person to entertain x


----------



## saraaa

Hope your appointment went ok jamie!! 8 days till my scan :D 
I've been deaf the last few days one ears been completely blocked :( had to get olive oil drops to try and sort it out managed to clear it a bit so I can hear a bit better again lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Helloo ladies, I hear ya with the headaches had it for 3 days just will not shift, and guess ehat? Still feeling crappy! :( I hope it goes away soon, poor Alisha we've done nothing at all all week usually we r doing something everyday but I just haven't had the energy to move
How is every one else feeling?
Not long now for your scans :D I'm sure use are both really excited mine is 12th dec at 13 weeks but I've had one today at 11 weeks and baby is fine, was upside down being a little bit naughty lol and the bleed has gone from 40mm to 23mm so that's good news, we did get a picture but as he/she was upside down it's basically of it's back lol and was having a little dance while the sonographer was trying to get measurement haha naughty baby xxx


----------



## saraaa

Aww bless! Glad your bleed has got smaller! I've felt really crappy today, really tender along my public line and sore must be growing pains I guess :/
I bet this is when time starts to drag up until my scan lol a week tomorrow! People on my Facebook have been announcing their pregnant this week I'm annoyed there beating me to it!! Lol. X


----------



## Linny

Yey Lauren, glad the bleed is dissolving. Must be a weight off your mind!!

I'm feeling better today, boobs are killing though. 

Less than a week for scan. Feeling incredibly nervous and excited. The wait has seemed forever &#128522;

Haha saraaa it's always the way. I prob won't announce on FB. I didn't last time, word kind of spread when I was over 20 wks when I knew what I was having!! Exciting times all round!!

Xmas tree up on Sunday yeeeeah!!! X x


----------



## saraaa

Eurgh bad morning!! Was at work with oh this morning just come home for lunch and found my doppler came but got returned to the Royal Mail office :( even tho we left instruction for it to be left with a neighbour :( and just had our table and chairs delivered which is an Xmas present from his mum and she's bought the wrong ones these are disgusting like a 60's throw back :( not even taking it out of the boxes oh can sort it out! X


----------



## laurenxs

Ohh saraaa sounds like uve had a bad morning so far! I always remember when Alisha was little my oh's mum uses to buy Alisha clothes and they were horrific! Lol thankfully she has got better and doesn't buy as much now anyway and the last thing she bought she tried to put it on Alisha and she said 'nanna that's just awful I'm not wearing that!' Haha i had to hold back the laughter, I know it's not quite the same as ur table and chairs but can u possibly exchange them ? 
When's everyone's next midwife appt? Mines Xmas eve I'm looking forward to it as it will be the first time we hear babies heartbeat (they don't let us at scans and decided against a Doppler) going to be a mad rush though, working 8-3 then midwife 3.20 then off to my dads for Xmas eve tea at 4 lol (we don't see him Xmas day) then home to get little to bed a bring the prezzies down :D 
Aww Linny I'm so jealous my oh won't let me put my Xmas tree n decs up til next week, he's off work the 5th though so I might have to persuade him to let me out it up then hehe I love Xmas especially now we are done Xmas shopping (barring a few small items) 
How is every one else getting on with there Xmas shopping ? Xxx


----------



## Linny

Aww saraaa that's a crap morning! We ordered two items and got them delivered yesterday and one of the chairs was cracked and the second package had something else damaged &#128542;

Not having a great day here either. Maisy is having a no pooing week. Last went Monday (in a pull up, still refuses toilet) today she's really poorly with it, in pain, laying about and crying. It's so frustrating cos nothing I says will make her go. The doc gave me some pills to put up her bum but really don't wanna do that, it might scar her for life!! Think I'm gonna have to go back and push for referral!
Anyway enough poo talk. I have Monday off for chrimbo shopping with my mum and sis, I can't wait. 

Also doing the elf comes to stay thing with Maisy, I can't wait till the 1st December.

Next MW is 2nd jan &#128542; x x


----------



## saraaa

Managed to get my doppler from the post office :D heard baby's heartbeat properly :) it's between 170 and 180 :) the little bugger kept moving as the beat counter was going up and it would stop lol had to work out 10 seconds of it and times it to make a minute lol. 
Haven't even started Xmas shopping yet! Will be doing some of it this weekend :) xx


----------



## Jamie2255

My appointment went well :) got to hear the heartbeat, it was at 146. My dr said that once you hear the heartbeat your chance of miscarriage goes from around 20% to less than 3% so i was happy :) :happydance:

I've been having the headaches bad too for the last couple days. I was awake the other night and could feel the way the blood pumped through my head it hurt so bad. I've always suffered from migraines really bad though so i guess i'm somewhat used to it. 

We decided to go "facebook official" on Saturday. Of course there's always worries but i think we both felt relieved after my appointment. I won't get a scan until 20 weeks though :/ Oh well, listening to the heartbeat is enough for me. Hope everyone had a good holiday :)


----------



## laurenxs

Linny sounds like your having a rough week, poor maisy maybe a referral would be the best thing for both of u as u might be able to find out what's going on 

Not long now until your scans :) I'll be looking forward to seeing ur scan


----------



## laurenxs

Pics :)

Well I think every one now knows we r having baby number 2 and I'm quite glad because my clients at work have noticed my bump lol I thought it might still be bloat but I really don't think it is now I think it's baby bump (and I'm sticking to it :p )

Officially finished Xmas shopping Yeyy :)

Glad your appointment went well Jamie xx


----------



## saraaa

Headache came back yesterday for me too while I was at work, managed to survive the day without getting any tablets.
Got the Xmas tree out the other day to see if we wanted to get a new one but the kits decided he wants to get in it :/ lol he keeps laying in it half way up lol I'm surprised it holds his weight cuz it's only a slimline tree! 
The days seem to be dragging now before Friday! I just think of it as 1 more early start then a late one before I get to see it!! :) looked at my friends scan a couple days ago after reading about skull/nub theory and said it would be a girl and she found out yesterday and I was right :D can't wait to see my own :) xx


----------



## Linny

Ooh saraaa I might let u check mine out if all goes well!! Only one work day left, then it's here &#128522; 

I'm not showing at all Lauren. I mean I have a bump but it's not noticeable if u didn't know. Managed to keep it secret from most people still x x


----------



## Linny

Ps my chrimbo decs are up! It's like Santas grotto in my lounge haha x x


----------



## saraaa

Everyone at my work seems to know :( a girl from the weekend went up to my oh and said she knew I'd be pregnant soon, n he said what do u mean?? N she said oh someone told me she's pregnant, so he just denied it no one knows so its just rumours! 
Can't wait to put ours up :) we got the tree out but the decorations are still in my mums loft I think lol x


----------



## Linny

That's so annoying that their gossiping at ur work saraaa! I would never go up to someone and say what she did. Some people have no manners!!!!

I've depressed myself trying on clothes for chrimbo dos. I have one tomorrow and another in two weeks and everything makes me look fat not pregnant boooo!!

On a plus note.....scan TOMORROW!! I'm so scared x x


----------



## saraaa

Ahh I'm excited for my scan now :) now I know there's something in there thanks to my doppler lol. Now just worried about the downs testing and making sure it's all healthy and everything's where it should be lol. My works always full of rumours! I guess that's what happens in a shop full of girls all the same age! X


----------



## Jamie2255

haha the new question i'm finding very annoying is the "were you guys trying??" 

I just want to be like "omg, we were trying so hard, i mean we were 'doing it' at least 3 times a day!!!" haha what the heck? Why does it matter if we were trying or not.


----------



## laurenxs

Lol Jamie it gets quite annoying doesn't it! I'm kina like Ermm mind your own business.

Good luck for ur scan today Linny I'll be watching the post waiting for an update :)

Our Xmas decs are going up today! Finally lol I feel like everyone's got there's up but us 

Saraaa sounds like fun at your work, probably don't know a thing was were just tryin to catch your oh out xx


----------



## saraaa

Hahaha jamie I would totally say that if people started asking me!! 
I got our tree out last weekend and were still waiting to put the decs on it lol! Hopefully be this weekend... Still waiting for oh to decide if he wants a new tree or not cuz I bought this one with my ex when me and him lived together... 
Good luck linny!! I can't remember if you've said what time your scan is lol ill check back about half 1 before work or tonight :D xx


----------



## Linny

Thank u girls, it's at 1.30 so will msg when I can &#128522; x


----------



## saraaa

Exciting!! Have you started drinking yet?? I think my letter says 1 litre an hour before so does that mean I need to drink from 7:45 if my appointments 8:45? I hate getting up early but sad to think it'll all be done with this time tomorrow lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Saraaa yeah what I did with early morning I had a wee first thing then drank loads of water from then 
Oo exciting Linny a friend of mines just had her scan Today at 13 weeks I can't wait for mine now lol still got a week to wait xx


----------



## Linny

Well all went well &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; baby was being awkward at first haha!! My bladder was too full so had to empty it. My scan was at 1.30 so I had a week at 12.30, a proper saved up one then just sipped on a bottle of water. Luckily my scan was on time. Finally tole Maisy cos they brought her in at end and saw the baby on the screen. First thing she said was 'what's that called' haha!

I just feel like I can finally relax and enjoy now cos up to this point I had no idea what I would find. Pics aren't great but gonna try to upload one x x


----------



## Linny

*A wee at 12.30 not a week haha x


----------



## Linny

I can't upload one from my iPhone &#128542;&#128542; x


----------



## Jamie2255

Yay Linny congrats! what a relief it is... 

Gosh all of us are almost to the second trimester! i sure hope the second goes faster than the first.


----------



## saraaa

Linny I always come on my iPhone just click the desktop version then u can upload them :):) I'm excited now!! Just finished work :) xx


----------



## laurenxs

Glad your scan went well Linny :) 

I know Jamie 2nd tri soon hopefully start feeling a bit normal in time
For Christmas lol and I agree I hope it goes faster too! Xx


----------



## Linny

I tried that saraaa but it kept saying the file was too big &#128542; I will give it another go!!

The best of luck saraaa, it's so exciting x x

I got put back two days so I'm due 20th June now!

Thanks Jamie n Lauren! Xmas should be lovely without the nausea so looking forward to it!!

I've lost my voice &#128542; this morning it's just a squeak!! This is my third cold in first Tri!!! X x


----------



## Linny

:growlmad: ok so it won't let me upload a pic but it will change my avatar.....but on its side! Ah well that's the bean anyways x


----------



## laurenxs

Aww Linny your pics lovely, and back 2 days isn't bad :) I've been measuring spot on since 9weeks so I'm guessing my due date will stay the same of June 19th, are u finding out the sex at your next scan? 

Has your nausea calmed down yet? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Ahh Linny yours is so cute! Deffo looks like a boys skull ;) not sure about mine I'm leaning towards girl mainly cuz the heartbeat was 180 too :)


----------



## saraaa

Baby measures 3 days ahead so 12+6 today :D crown to rump is 6.5cm she thinks the legs are another 5cm on top of that so a long baby :) heart rate of 180 too 
Had bloods taken afterwards to get a downs testing reading should get results in the post next week :) 
So happy!! She took ages showing me it's little hands and feet and it was hiccuping and rolling around lol :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linny

:yipee: saraaa! Glad all was well :D it's so lovely to see them an amazing how clear you can see them. 

So many people have said boy haha!! That would be lovely :D

Yeah Lauren defo gonna find out. Can't wait till it's born, tempted to go for an early gender scan as OH didn't make it to yesterday's :( x x


----------



## saraaa

Woohoo :) :) never thought I'd ever get pregnant! Lol for some reason I could just never see myself getting a positive test lol!! I'm thinking of booking one for mine and ohs anniversary which is 17th of jan but my nhs one would b 10 days after anyway :/ it's £55 for a 2d one near me xx


----------



## laurenxs

55 isn't too bad it's nearly 200 near me! I really wanted a gender scan before Xmas (which I know isn't going to happen lol) but just to tell my oh on Xmas day never mind will only have to wait til end jan 

And completely off topic but I'm sooo excited lol...
My oh's grandparents live in Australia and we were planing on going to visit 2015 but then we decided to get married instead, well we had a phone call off them today and they are offering us an all inclusive visit to then in February next year! (By all inclusive I mean everything paid for and I mean everything) we think they are secret lottery winners haha
But it all depends on whether oh can have the time offwork, now I'll be 21-22 weeks at this point and I know it's safe to travel in 2nd tri but 24hrs is a LONG time, what do u girls think? Xx


----------



## Linny

Oh wow Lauren, that sounds amazing!! I mean I guess it's how you feel in yourself but if it were me I would go for it. 21/22 weeks for me last time was a great period. I wasn't sick and was feeling less tired. Have a think about it but it seems like such a good time to spend time together and with family before you become a foursome :D let us know what u decide.

My next scan is early feb....I'm thinking mid jan scan. Think it's about 65 quid here. Gonna look into it. Any more feelings on what ur having Lauren? X x


----------



## Jamie2255

Lauren, i say go for it! Before i knew i was pregnant we told some friends that we'd go to Florida with them in the end of March so we're still planning on doing that. It's a 16.5 hour drive though so i'm not looking forward to that. It could be your babymoon! 

Everyone's pictures are so cute! i wish i had another scan soon but i won't get one until the end of January :( 

Thought i was out of the nausea stage but my breakfast didn't stay down this morning. Now everything smells and tastes like throw up :( Def going to be a long day.


----------



## saraaa

Can one of you ladies tell me what the 16.7 cm at the top of my scan is?! She said the baby is 6.5cm and the legs were probably about 5cm so it can't be the baby size!! But my friends says 12cm which would b about right for 13 weeks :/ xx


----------



## Linny

In not sure what that is tbh. Baby crown to rump 6.5cm is right for 12/13 weeks. I didn't get told about leg length bcos I don't think that matters. Mine doesn't have that at the top! Hmmm not sure, sorry x


----------



## Linny

Mine is only measuring 5.3cm sooooo teeny :D


----------



## laurenxs

Lol I know it's an amazing opportunity! We went last year when Alisha was 18months old and the flight was difficult as she was on our knee but will be easier this time as she has a seat and ways to entertain herself, and we loved it there such a beautiful country. yeah if I remember rightly I was feeling well with Alisha at that point and it would be lovely to get away for a few weeks! Hopefully oh can get the time off work as I know I can as I'm pretty flexible with work

Saraaa I've had them on the top of my scan pics but have no idea what it means, it don't think it will mean much though as they don't tell u lol

Jamie, wow 16.5 hours drive I couldn't do, only cos I get really bad travel sickness in cars lol 

Linny I'm thinking boy.. I don't know why at all just have a strong feeling it's going to be a boy, haha I'll probably be wrong! What about u? Xx


----------



## Linny

I was so convinced it was a girl till recently and now I'm leaning more boy so to clarify, this week a boy!! :D

Jamie that's an awful long car journey, I don't envy you x x


----------



## saraaa

Posted in second tri and found out what it means! It's the depth and magnification :) nothing to do with baby so I'm not growing a giant after all haha xx


----------



## Linny

Glad you got it figured out saraaa. I'm thinking about getting a private gender scan. Last pregnancy I wasn't too fussed about waiting but this time I'm desperate to know :dunno:

My 20 week scan isn't till 6th feb so I will be 20+6!! Thinking of getting one around 18 weeks, what u thinking? 

Hope your all well!! Just over a week left at work till I become a SAHM for a little while :D

X x


----------



## saraaa

Mines 27th jan, wouldn't mind mine being 6th fed as that's OHs bday :) lol x


----------



## laurenxs

Linny, if I could afford it I would definitely be getting a gender scan early lol I'm so impatient I want to know now! 

Ohh I wish I was a sahm even just for a little while.. 

Got Alisha's nativity play at school in the morning I'm really excited her first ever one and then she's got her Christmas party on Thursday :) xx


----------



## Jamie2255

ughh, i am STILL feeling so sick all the time :( today is going to be one LOOONNNGGG day :( i wish it would just go away already. It's really starting to wear me out.


----------



## laurenxs

Aw Jamie I feel for u, I only started to feel better yesterday! And I'm glad cos I've got my works Xmas do tonight so couldn't be done with feeling crappy lol as long as I'm fed, I'm good lol

As for our Australia trip, it's going ahead! Soooo excited we jet off on 2nd February for 3 and a half weeks yeyyy :) xxx


----------



## saraaa

You're lucky! I haven't left the country before lol. 
Feeling really poorly today! Woke up in the night and my throat was on fire... I've been sneezing more the last few days but I guess a cold and sore throat is going to hit in full force in a couple of days :( 
What sore throat things can we take?? X


----------



## Linny

Oh poor u saraaa! Basically very little. I lost my voice last week and have suffered with a killer sore throat and cough. Went to two different chemists and asked what I could take. First said gargle salt water and take paracetamol, the other said glycerin but couldn't find a suitable cough medicine with it in whilst pregnant or Lockets throat sweets. They are the only ones that state ok while pregnant. If it gets worse see ur doc cos there might be something they can give. Wish I'd have gone now cos I've had it about 10 days and still croaky voice &#128542;

Aww Jamie, sorry ur still feeling sick. I'm feeling ok now most of the time. 

Yey Lauren, how exciting. Very jealous, it will be a fab holiday.

I'm gonna get gender scan when I'm 18 wks cos it will still be another 3 weeks till my nhs scan. Will book it after Xmas. I'm thinking girl again haha x x


----------



## Linny

Have u had your 'proper' 12 wk scan yet Lauren? X


----------



## saraaa

So we can't have soothers?? They're my favourite :( lol. Can't gargle with salt water it makes me gag lol even pre pregnancy when I've had tonsillitis.
I'll go if it gets worse, or ask my midwife :) 
Is everyone having a 16 week midwife appt? I've got a consultant appointment come through the post for the 7th jan (day after my bday :)) when I'll be 17+3 the midwife said on my booking in if the appointments are in the same couple of weeks then to see him first, how do I get my midwifes appt? Does it come through the post too? Or do I have to phone her? She never said... :/ xx


----------



## saraaa

Also got my downs testing results and I've got a 1 in 10,000 chance of baby having downs, woohoo!!


----------



## Linny

The chemist said soothers don't specify so shouldn't have them, at that point I'd already had a packet :wacko:

My midwife told me to make an appt for 16 wks at reception of my doctors on my last appt so that's what I did. My MW works from my docs so not sure how urs works. I would give her a ring and ask what to do :D

I just got mine now for downs. For my age my chances were 1 in 329 which is why I took the screening. Mine had come through as 1 in 100,000!!!! I'm not sure if they've added an extra nought by mistake cos it seems very low but I'm happy :D x


----------



## Jamie2255

My next appointment is Wednesday but it will be very basic. I think they will take blood pressure, i'll pee in a cup and listen to the heartbeat. I'm hoping i'll get to schedule my 20 week ultrasound because that's our gender screen. How did they do everyone's test for downs? I'm not sure if we get those tests or not until the 20 week ultrasound. My friend said at the 20 week ultrasound they measure the baby's limbs and if they are too short or something then they can almost diagnose the baby with downs. There's a big genetic test here that's optional and not covered by insurance. I don't think i plan on doing it because if something was wrong i couldn't terminate the pregnancy and it'd just make me worry that much more.

I'm finally starting to eat real meals every now and then and have gained a whole pound officially!


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I had my official scan on Thursday, all is fine with baby and got pushed forward a day so I'm due 18th June, we declined the Down's syndrome screening and my next mw appt for 16 weeks is Christmas Eve I'm very excited cos we will hear baby's heart beat for the first time and my 20 week scan is 31st jan (would of been the week after but I'll be away) 

Well I'm definately feeling less sicky! Thankfully as we've gone crazy at work so don't think I'd cope if I was still so ill lol why does everyone want their hair doing at Xmas :( lol 

Sorry to hear you are both full of cold/flu I had a bad throat couple of weeks ago and had lockets and they took the edge off

When's everyone else's next NHS scan? 

Linny I'm also thinking girl for me now aswell xx


----------



## Linny

Glad ur managing meals now Jamie.

Here the downs testing is three factors, your age, a blood test and at your dating scan between 11-13 weeks they measure the fluid on the back of the baby's neck. They look at it all (the blood test I assume takes in genetics etc) and they give u a risk assessment. I came back low risk but that's not to say I definitely wouldn't have a downs baby but it would be really unlikely x


----------



## saraaa

I've just bean sucking soft mints lol sore throat seems to be easing off just getting abit of a tickley throat at bed time, which means drinking more which means more night time bathroom trips lol!! It's a vicious circle haha. My next scan is 27th jan :D it didn't seem that far away at my 12 week scan because it was just the next month but now it seems further than it did to begin with lol. 
I thought from the beginning mine was going to be a girl but now I'm thinking boy because my scan look exactly like my friends boy, the belly especially which is apparently a sign of a boy if the baby's stomach looks pregnant :/ I had a bit of a sad moment last night worrying if it is a boy and I have all boys... I want a girl, I wouldn't mind a boy now if I knew I would have a girl at some point, my pregnant friend is the opposite she desperately wants a boy and even cried the other day at the thought of it being a girl :( xx


----------



## Jamie2255

had another appointment yesterday and all is well. Dr said he thinks we have a boy because the heartbeat is only 142 and low heartbeat generally means a boy he said. We'll see! I'm debating getting an early gender screen because he told me he won't schedule another ultrasound until 22-24 weeks :(. I got a flu shot yesterday and i've never had one before. I can say i won't ever do that again! My whole arm hurts! 

Saraa how's your cold? How's everyone else doing?


----------



## saraaa

Hello ladies :) hope you all had a good Xmas! We've booked an early gender scan for next Saturday 11:30! When I'm 17 weeks, I'm excited and scared at the same time lol. Hope you're all well!! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Hello saraaa yeah we had a lovely Xmas did u? Oo very exciting I bet u can't wait! Xx


----------



## saraaa

Yeah we did too, oh did all the cooking! Lol! I'm so excited :) and I get the 4d scan for about £35 when im 28+ weeks because I'm having this scan with them :D xx


----------



## Jamie2255

glad everyone had a good Christmas! Ours was nice and hectic at the same time.

We booked an early gender screen too! I just can't wait any longer, haha. Our appointment is this Saturday at 10:00 :) I'll be 16+5. i hope it goes well! Has anyone started feeling movement? I think i finally did yesterday but haven't felt anything else today. I really only feel things when i lay down. 

Have to take our poor pup to the vet today. I noticed he has a big gross lump on his neck. I'm hoping it's just a scratch or something that got infected and they can treat it with antibiotics or something.


----------



## saraaa

I could have had mine 9:30, 10:30 or 11:30 but I wanted a lay in haha I'm excited. Erm when I was sitting the other day it felt like worms wriggling under my skin lol could only feel it on the inside, and when I was stretching up at work the other day I think I felt something too because I was at a funny angle.
Starting to notice my belly more now when I bend around, also my boobs decided it would be a good time to start leaking too! Woke up from a nap on the sofa the other night to oh asking me what the wet patch on my pj vest was... I thought one of the dogs had dribbled on me but it was my nipple leaking lol! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol yeah I'm feeling movements :) can't feel it from the outside yet but I didn't feel a thing with Alisha until 22 weeks as I had anterior placenta, it's a strange but nice feeling and I'm HUGE! Lol well I'm not but I'm usually size 8 and gone to a 10 with a noticeable bump I'm glad cos I didn't show at all until 7month with Alisha, had a good few comments over Xmas from people about how big I am lol 

Aw I'm very jealous of your early gender scans my oh said I'm not allowed one :( they r nearly £200 where we live so I can understand why and my nhs scan is for31st jan anyway so not too long to wait I suppose lol

Anyone got any new year plans? We haven't, Alisha is off to a party with Nanna and grandad and we are staying in! The joys of being pregnant over Xmas and new year lol xx


----------



## Jamie2255

I'm jealous of you feeling all the movements! i feel something like every other day but nothing too noticeable that i'm certain there's a baby in there! Our early screens are kind of expensive here too but we got some extra Christmas cash and decided we couldn't wait any longer. Plus we have to fully stock a nursery from square one since this is our first so i figured the earlier we knew the more we could keep an eye out for deals.

I've still been struggling with getting sick too :/ I'm trying to eat when i can but i'm not gaining any weight, although my belly is getting bigger. I've kind of come to terms that i'm always going to be sick throughout the whole pregnancy. 

We're supposed to be driving about an hour to hang out with some friends but they're calling for a snow storm later tonight so we may be calling it an early night and coming home. Hope everyone has a happy and safe new year!


----------



## saraaa

Ah Lauren you should come to where I live it's £55 for a scan! Mines with some place called a4dbaby if you put it into google there might be somewhere near you. 
Went to the doctors today because I thought I had a water infection or something, I am constantly feeling the need to pee but when I go hardly anything comes out and when I do go properly I get bad crampy pains shoot up my stomach, they tested my urine and said no infection found :/ so they're sending it off to the hospital to see what they say, she's given me amoxicillin to take to see if it clears it up, but I don't really want to take them yet without knowing what's wrong... She thinks it's maybe cystitis but I have no burning when I pee :/ xx


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies!

Glad u all had a good chrimbo. Mine was just ok. Will be glad to have my next Christmas at home cos it just wasn't the same. I'm tiny. Still in my normal jeans mostly. Would never know I was pregnant and I don't feel it either. No movement yet. Same as u Lauren with anterior placenta last time around so in thinking it might be same again. 

I've been feeling really strange. Just not as excited as I was anymore. Maybe cos I don't feel it or cos I've now left my work and feeling pretty sad about it. Booking a private scan for 18th jan. Hoping this will make me feel a bit better and make it more real.

So sorry ur not feeling 100% Saraaa. I used to feel the need to pee when I was bigger with Maisy. I'd go and a dribble would come out. If it's not an infection it could just be position of baby. If ur reluctant to take antibiotics drink plenty of fluids. If u can stomach it cranberry is great too x x


----------



## saraaa

I've been drinking cranberry juice and water for nearly 2 weeks now, actually like the taste of cranberry juice didn't think I would because I'd never had it before lol. Gotta ring the doctors back on Monday for my results so will see what it shows then, I just didn't want to start taking the antibiotics just for them to say you don't have an infection so stop taking them lol if there is one ill start taking them :) 
I wish I could still fit into my normal jeans :( most of them are high waisted so I think they're out the window lol xx


----------



## saraaa

Jamie how was your scan!!??? We had ours and we are teaaaaaam :blue:!! I was so expecting it to be a girl from the heartrate theory... At 13 weeks it was 180bpm today it was 157bpm, she said he is a very chilled out photogenic baby! And that she loves his nose :) proud mummy to be!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurenxs

Aw congratulations Sara :) glad it went well! :) are u happy to be team blue xx


----------



## Linny

Yey!! How exciting Saraaa! Are u happy? I'm booking one for 18 wks. My SIL had one at 16 wks and it was wrong so gonna try wait a bit more x x


----------



## Linny

It actually looks like a boy now :) x x


----------



## Linny

Have u all FB announced?? X


----------



## saraaa

Yeah I'm happy! I was so worried I would be disappointed but I wasn't at all :) I've only fb announced my 12 week scan, will be putting this one on tomorrow once oh has told his family :) 
Bought a couple of things in tesco today too will try and upload them xx


----------



## saraaa

Did find out I have an anterior placenta tho :( so gotta wait abit longer for definite kicks xx


----------



## Linny

I had that with Maisy. Felt kicks at 21 wks x


----------



## laurenxs

Yeah I've fb announced as well, wasn't anything major just posted a pic after our 13 wks and said meet baby day #2 :) 

Feels like I've been pregnant forever but pregnancy is going really fast haha does that make sense ? Xx


----------



## saraaa

Went for my consultant meeting at the hospital yesterday, had to take a sample and that one came back negative for any infections too, aswell as the lab results so no idea what the pain is after a big wee or the feeling of needing to go all the time :/ guess its just baby pressure. 
But anyway, went because I have an irregular heartbeat, the man who I could barely understand just went who has the irregular heart beat? N I said well me... N he just said oh? Really? N I said about my ECG and results n he grabbed my wrist counted for 30 seconds n said well I can't see anything wrong... I was pissed off! I said it doesn't happen all the time when it skips beats but when it does it feels like my hearts gonna beat out of my chest, and I could even feel my heart not beating consistently when he was feeling it. He just said he wants to see me at 34 weeks again... Cheers! lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Aw Sara that's terrible he's treat u like that! I'd mention it to your midwife when u next see her.. Will ur irregular heartbeat affect baby (sorry not sure about irregular heartbeats lol) 
Have u got any baby names picked yet ? Xx


----------



## saraaa

I'm not sure :/ that's why the midwife sent me I thought... I thought they would have given me another ECG but he didn't even mention it! I've gotta ring her tomorrow to book in 2 weekly blood pressure tests because I've got high blood pressure and always have done but my mum and nan both have it too and they've never done anything about mine.
Erm I think were probably gonna have Harry John Robert Turner, john is my OHs family middle name for the first born son, so I've gotta have that and Robert was my dad's name, I really like Harry Oliver Turner but it spells out HOT haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

I got high blood pressure which led to preeclampsia with Alisha so they will monitor u closely if u already got it
Aww that's a lovely name and haha about HOT we have to be careful
About names cos the surname is day, I liked hallie with Alisha but hallie day sounded way to much like 'holiday' lol xx


----------



## saraaa

Haha! I like jack too but oh said it's too common and it would be jack john too lol. I've started shopping already... Lol got a few bits and know what buggy I want! There's a silver cross surf a few miles from me on eBay and it's only on £150 at the mo with 3 days left so we'll see if I can swoop in at the last minute haha xx


----------



## Jamie2255

:pink::pink::pink::pink: !!!!!!

I was certain we were having a boy but it's def a girl. We have another ultrasound at the Dr's office in February so i'm going to wait until then before i start painting anything pink but after our elective scan she said she was sure it was a girl. I'll be honest, i wanted a boy but i was so happy to see 2 legs and 2 arms and at least 5 toes on one foot that i saw :). I sure hope everything is still going well. I've only gained a pound so far but i still can't eat full meals very often. I've really been struggling to eat healthy whatsoever or drink enough fluids.


----------



## saraaa

Congrats on being pink!! :D can't believe how far we've all come together lol I think we're all about 5 weeks at the beginning of this thread haha xx


----------



## saraaa

Was talking to one of my pregnant friends today and I sent her one of my first belly shots around 5 weeks and my one last night which is nearly 18 weeks! Can't believe how much it's grown!!! :O seeing them both together you can see the difference haha xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linny

Congrat Jamie!! It's exciting to finally know the sex :D

Aww saraaa ur bump is looking lovely. Mine is still quite small. 

I haven't began to think about names or anything. I'm so disorganised this time around. Have a private scan booked for 18th jan so hopefully that will make it feel more real x x


----------



## saraaa

I'm loving it :) think we've picked our nursery set too, £499 Rialto set from mamas and papas :) it's £399 on argos but it says out of stock :( will ring them and see if they'll be getting anymore in cuz I'm more than happy to save £100 haha xx


----------



## Jamie2255

Aww your bump pics are so cute.

I can't believe how far we've all come too! seems like not that long ago we were all nervous wrecks at 5 weeks! 

Glad it sounds like everyone is doing well!!


----------



## saraaa

I know!! Soon we'll be moaning about braxton hicks haha xx


----------



## laurenxs

Congrats Jamie! Girls are great :) even if I am hoping for a boy haha. 
Oo yes Sara getting a nice bump there, I forgot to take. 4-5 pic so only have one from now lol I didn't think at the time to take one
Aww I want to know the sex now!! Haha oh well 3 more weeks I suppose :(
I am soo unorganised this time I haven't bought a thing, haven't thought of names or anything! Gonna have a busy 2/3 month when we get back from
Aus I think! We haven't even got anything from when Alisha was little cos we
Moved house just before she was 2 and threw it all out, kinda regretting doing that now! 
Lol yeah Sara then we will get over Braxton hicks and be labour watching before we know it 
Hope every one is doing well :) we've all got a cold in our house hoping it passes as quick as it came lol xxx


----------



## Linny

Well we are team......PINK again!! I'm happy but I guess there is a very small part of me that is sad I will never have a little boy! My OH couldn't hide his disappointment! I knew it would be a girl though and I've been out and bought a few new girly bits &#128515;!

Hope ur all well! X


----------



## laurenxs

Aww Linny I'm sure ur oh will get over the disappointment in a few weeks or if not when baby is born
When did u find out, today? Ahh only me left now! Roll on next Friday lol
Xx


----------



## saraaa

Ah congrats on :pink:!! Come on Lauren you've got to have a boy to even it up lol I'm the only one with a boy so far haha. Still waiting on definite movement :( stupid antetior placenta :( I feel the odd pop here and there but waiting to be booted properly haha xx


----------



## Linny

I had a scan at the wkend. I don't have the NHS one till 6th feb and OH is hoping they will say it's a boy at that one :D I'm actually excited at thought of having two little girls. 

Haha saraaa I was thinking same. Lauren has to have a boy!! I didn't feel movements with my anterior placenta till over 21 wks but as soon as I did they were really big kicks, my OH could feel them outside straight away. I've a posteria placenta this time which I thought cos been feeling this one a week or so! X


----------



## saraaa

My nhs one is Monday at 6:40 I'm hoping they still say boy because we've got alot of boy clothes already! Lol. A couple of times I've felt him move and seen my belly move, but alot of the time I feel it and as soon as it came its gone again lol. It always happens when oh isn't there as well! Xx


----------



## laurenxs

Lol I know boy boy boy! Aww Linny I think I'd quite like 2 girls as me and my sister are really close she's like my best friend, mind there's only 18 months between us not nearly 4 years so can't say it would be the same for me if I had 2 girls

Yeah Sara with Alisha I was at least 21 weeks before feeling anything with anterior placenta, but as Linny said it was full on kicks and oh could feel it at the same time.. 
I must have posterior this time cos this little one wriggles all the bloody time! Lol and oh felt it for the first time 2 nights ago, wasn't kicking as such just movement/wiggles
So for the last few days I seem to have evening nausea :( please ego away I go on holiday in 2 weeks and I don't want sickness thank you very much! Lol xx


----------



## laurenxs

Ohh and bump pic.. This was me before and then at 16+1 doesn't look that big on pic but I feel huge lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurenxs

Didn't know how 2 add 2 pics lol xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linny

Aww Lauren your bump is adorable! Mine is ridiculously small haha! I'm still pretty much in my skinny jeans (but only the stretchy ones) I want my bump now!!

I have a wriggly baby too! And she's really low, like on my bladder. I do nothing but pee all day!

Saraaa put some pics of ur baby boy buys :) x x


----------



## Linny

Huh my phone will never let me add pics on here. Always says file too large grrr! If any of you are on FB and wanna add me just let me know, it's easier to send pics on there haha!! X


----------



## laurenxs

Aww skinny jeans what are them? Lol leggings everyday for me at the min we were looking at the pregnancy photos of me with Alisha and I was this siZe at 28 wks! Lol 
Yeah I think this babies quite low as I'm constantly peeing haha 
Yeah I'm on fb if u wanna pm me (so ur names not broadcasted all over here lol) I'll add u xx


----------



## saraaa

I can't wear legging they did into my bump and get uncomfortable after a while lol. I'm managing to stay in my work trousers only with a hair band across the button haha. Your bump is lovely Lauren! :D 
Just had a twister with my lunch and the cold must have woken baby up, felt him lightly kicking me, can't wait for it to be stronger :D 
Yeah I've got Facebook :) my names Sara Allan, my cover photo is of my 2 dogs faces :) feel free to add me ladies xx


----------



## saraaa

Some of our buys for little man :D x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 141.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Linny

Aww there are gorgeous saraaa! So cute. I will add u on FB so I can show u pics...can't upload them on here and it's annoying haha x


----------

